# We're doomed.



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 22, 2016)

If Hillary Clinton becomes president she will destroy this country.

If Donald Trump becomes president he will make us a laughing stock and never live up to expectations.

I'm doomed.

You're doomed. 

We're all doomed.

May as well say goodbye to the US while I have a chance, right?


----------



## himeki (Oct 22, 2016)

lmao im not doomed im in england //sips tea


----------



## Capeet (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm not doomed either I'm in Finland //goes to sauna


----------



## Eline (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm not doomed either, I'm in the Netherlands //smokes weed 

On a more serious note, I think both candidates are terrible, but I do think Hillary is the 'lesser evil', to put it like that. For the other two posters who said they're not doomed - America has a HUGE impact on countries all over the world, so don't think you're safe just because Trump/Clinton won't be ruling your country. I'm so scaaared!

btw, I do not smoke weed lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 22, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> lmao im not doomed im in england //sips tea



Well have fun with that.

Why are you even commenting? So you can get a rise--


I'm so on edge right now. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Eline said:


> I'm not doomed either, I'm in the Netherlands //smokes weed
> 
> On a more serious note, I think both candidates are terrible, but I do think Hillary is the 'lesser evil', to put it like that. For the other two posters who said they're not doomed - America has a HUGE impact on countries all over the world, so don't think you're safe just because Trump/Clinton won't be ruling your country. I'm so scaaared!
> 
> btw, I do not smoke weed lol


I'm just so mad that our stupid country is giving us a choice between two terrible people and no one can do a thing!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2016)

//goes to IKEA. Have fun you guys.

But yeah, seriously if Trump becomes pres we could as well do a collective suicide.


----------



## himeki (Oct 22, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well have fun with that.
> 
> Why are you even commenting? So you can get a rise--
> 
> ...


i mean...its not like you can do anything so dont bother complaining lol
i commented bc you said that everyone is doomed im not


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2016)

Being outside of the US doesn't make the rest of us safe. Trump will probably trigger WW3 if he gets into power. Then we're all doomed.


----------



## xiaonu (Oct 22, 2016)

Tina said:


> Being outside of the US doesn't make the rest of us safe. Trump will probably trigger WW3 if he gets into power. Then we're all doomed.



I was actually wondering that too. Not too into politics and I don't understand it entirely, but the last debate he mentioned something about not making effort to help defend our allies anymore because we can't afford it anymore or something.

Both seem bad  Hillary has some good points sometimes but with her history, how do we know she's being honest? Trump speaks unprofessionally, and irrationally. Which one is the lesser of two evils? ;~;


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 22, 2016)

200,000,000+ people in the USA, and THESE are the best candidates we can get?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2016)

At least if Hillary gets in, Bill will be back.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 22, 2016)

the President's powers are more limited than people realize during elections.  

the candidates always make sweeping promises about what they will do-- good luck getting all that through congress!

i dont see at this point how trump wins anyhow, altho you never know.  i still think he never really intended or expected to win and this is all about pumping up his brand even further so he can start a new tv/media company pandering to his newly-found "constituency..."


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 22, 2016)

#iwantbernieback


----------



## Greggy (Oct 22, 2016)

Welp, at least my country is distancing itself from America.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2016)

Tina said:


> Being outside of the US doesn't make the rest of us safe. Trump will probably trigger WW3 if he gets into power. Then we're all doomed.



Yeah, of course it will affect most countries if not all more or less, sadly.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 22, 2016)

bigger34 said:


> #iwantbernieback



This!!! A million times this! I was so bummed when he lost. :C


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 22, 2016)

Fortunately, I talked to my mom, and she said that people were saying the same things about America being doomed last time with Barack Obama.


----------



## moonford (Oct 22, 2016)

Hillary - Willing to cooperate with other countries, supports the LGBT+ community, doesn't want to kick out Muslims and immigrants, Isn't going to build a wall, lies (but who doesn't, when it comes to the election?), the emails and so on.

Donald - Wants to build a wall, We all hate him, wants to kick out all Muslims and illegal immigrants, objectives women, idiotic behaviour, has crazy ideas and he won't be as cooperative with other countries and did I mention almost every country hates him? Acts like a little brat and frequently lies.
Racist, Doesn't support the LGBT+ community, sexist and so on.

Hillary has done some awful things in the past and Donald is unpredictable, dangerous and a narcissist, who knows what he's going to do!


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2016)

CatsAreSuperCool said:


> Fortunately, I talked to my mom, and she said that people were saying the same things about America being doomed last time with Barack Obama.



I don't recall that and I was following Obama's campaign quite closely.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 22, 2016)

Why am I doomed lmao....I'm English xD


----------



## Dogemon (Oct 22, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Hillary - Willing to cooperate with other countries, supports the LGBT+ community, doesn't want to kick out Muslims and immigrants, Isn't going to build a wall, lies (but who doesn't, when it comes to the election?), the emails and so on.
> 
> Donald - Wants to build a wall, We all hate him, wants to kick out all Muslims and immigrants, objectives women, idiotic behaviour, has crazy ideas and he won't be as cooperative with other countries and did I mention almost every country hates him? Acts like a little brat and frequently lies.
> Racist, Doesn't support the LGBT+ community, sexist and so on.
> ...



Just wanted to note Hillary has cost many people their lives. I hate both candidates, but please don't downplay the loss of life as just "crappy".


----------



## moonford (Oct 22, 2016)

Dogemon said:


> Just wanted to note Hillary has cost many people their lives. I hate both candidates, but please don't downplay the loss of life as just "crappy".



I think everybody knows that and I couldn't think of any other way of describing it, because I didnt want to go into depth about it.
Their both terrible people.


----------



## earthquake (Oct 22, 2016)

trumps not winning president. hillarys already got the election in the bag....
also please elaborate on how we're "doomed" if hillary wins? this is a woman with years of experience. she can be hawkish, but we arent in a ton of danger. shes been there thru obamas administration, so she knows whats going on behind the scenes.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 22, 2016)

Donald Dump and Hitlery Clinton are both equally hopeless, in my opinion. The only reason I'd ever vote for her is simply to prevent Dump from winning, similar to what I think Bernie Sanders wanted. She sabotaged Bernie's campaign and I can't trust a woman like that. Then again, I'm British, so whatever happens there doesn't effect me as much.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 22, 2016)

R u a terrorist lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Spreading panic for absolutely no reason

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nobody is doomed &#55357;&#56900;&#55357;&#56900;


----------



## Kaiserin (Oct 22, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Hillary - *Willing to cooperate with other countries*



you mean take money from them and then put them off a terror list



Whiteflamingo said:


> Donald -*wants to kick out all Muslims and immigrants*



Now where did you hear that from?


----------



## moonford (Oct 22, 2016)

Kaiserin said:


> you mean take money from them and then put them off a terror list
> 
> 
> 
> Now where did you hear that from?



I meant illegal immigrants.


----------



## Greninja (Oct 22, 2016)

Kaiserin said:


> you mean take money from them and then put them off a terror list
> 
> 
> 
> Now where did you hear that from?



Where have you *not* heard it


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 22, 2016)

We've had worse. We elected Bush. Twice.


----------



## moonford (Oct 22, 2016)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> We've had worse. We elected Bush. Twice.



Yeah, America you're terrible at decision making.


----------



## ams (Oct 22, 2016)

This whole "Hillary is as bad as Trump" thing needs to stop. I can't wrap my head around the level of ignorance that would make someone think they're on the same level.


----------



## Kaiserin (Oct 22, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I meant illegal immigrants.



Well, they're illegal
it's illegal 
do you understand the word? *illegal*.


Also:

Donald - Wants to build a wall, We all hate him, *wants to kick out all Muslims and illegal immigrants*, objectives women, idiotic behaviour, *has crazy ideas* and he won't be as cooperative with other countries and did I mention almost every country hates him? Acts like a little brat and frequently lies. Racist, *Doesn't support the LGBT+ community*, sexist and so on.

Nothing wrong with a difference in morals

So does Hillary have crazy ideas
she wants to put a no fly zone over Syria
even though the Russian Airforce is there
does she want to start ww3

http://16004-presscdn-0-50.pagely.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/hillary-algeria-575x497.jpg



Greninja said:


> Where have you *not* heard it



Well do you *have any proof he said it?* you guys *claim* he said it when *he never did*.


----------



## moonford (Oct 22, 2016)

Kaiserin said:


> Well, they're illegal
> it's illegal
> do you understand the word? *illegal*.
> 
> ...



Okay its clear you're all for Trump, so I'm not going to bother at all.


----------



## Kaiserin (Oct 22, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Okay its clear you're all for Trump, so I'm not going to bother at all.



No, I'm not for either. thanks for assuming that.


----------



## moonford (Oct 22, 2016)

Kaiserin said:


> No, I'm not for either. thanks for assuming that.



Then why are you defending him?


----------



## Kaiserin (Oct 22, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Then why are you defending him?



I'm not defending either, can't you read? you also haven't answered my question.
They're both as equally bad.


----------



## Trump4America2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Why can't you guys accept they both suck

But Hillary is way worse and belongs in Prison


----------



## moonford (Oct 22, 2016)

Kaiserin said:


> I'm not defending either, can't you read? you also haven't answered my question.
> They're both as equally bad.



I clearly can read, silly.












I think everybody has acknowledged at this point that Clinton and Trump are terrible people/equally as bad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trump4America2016 said:


> Why can't you guys accept they both suck
> 
> But Hillary is way worse and belongs in Prison



Oh gosh.


----------



## nintendoanna (Oct 22, 2016)

this is why Canada is great


----------



## Trump4America2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Oh gosh.



That deporation force is meant for illegal immigrants to be honest I don't know how he'll get that done but it's not like don't already do that somewhat with Obama. On the other hand the banning of Muslims was done out of panic it was right after the San Bernedino attack (sorry if i spelt that wrong) and he just wanted to jump up the crowd. Later he fixes it saying that he's going to restict to it certain countries that have Terrorist background which we both know isn't so bad.


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 22, 2016)

When people say Hillary is a criminal even though Trump is a criminal as well.


----------



## Trump4America2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

bigger34 said:


> When people say Hillary is a criminal even though Trump is a criminal as well.



Hillary has sent thousands of troops to die in Iraq and Trump has not but I guess they're both equal right?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2016)

Trump4America2016 said:


> Hillary has sent thousands of troops to die in Iraq and Trump has not but I guess they're both equal right?



whose smurf account are you lol?

well maybe, but still the Dump(tm) continues to act really bad.


----------



## Trump4America2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Sheila said:


> well maybe, but still the Dump(tm) continues to act really bad.



In what way though?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2016)

Trump4America2016 said:


> In what way though?



Getting away with his "random" comments like.. "only accepting if i'm winning" "i'm gonna get back at all these women accusing me" etc.

like are you that bored you need to run for pres?


----------



## Trump4America2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Getting away with his "random" comments like.. "only accepting if i'm winning" "i'm gonna get back at all these women accusing me" etc.
> 
> like are you that bored you need to run for pres?



I mean the man is a dickwad no lie but you know I can take an ******* any day of the week over a corrupt corporatist who only wants to get richer.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 22, 2016)

So glad I live in the UK! Then again we have to deal with Theresa May and Brexit...


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2016)

Trump4America2016 said:


> I mean the man is a dickwad no lie but you know I can take an ******* any day of the week over a corrupt corporatist who only wants to get richer.



Yeah because they have to expose lit everything she does and let Dump get away with everything?


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 22, 2016)

I don't think Hillary is a big problem for America,(by that I mean not as much of a problem as Trump) it's not like she's gonna take away your rights like Trump would, she would be like a saviour, Hillary=No WW3 Trump=Start fearing for your life, you might die. But Hillary is terrible and so is Trump (Trump is much worse, though)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trump4America2016 said:


> Hillary has sent thousands of troops to die in Iraq and Trump has not but I guess they're both equal right?



It's not like she's gonna do it to every American. Trump will get us all dead by starting WW3.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 22, 2016)

Well, there are third-party candidates that people can vote for. They don't get enough publicity.

No idea if any of them are any good though - I don't even live in the US.


----------



## Trump4America2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Yeah because they have to expose lit everything she does and let Dump get away with everything?



But the thing is Trump didn't serve as a secretary of state and was the congresswoman of a state she was she's been deep in this corruption for year which affects America
Trump being rude and overall a asshat won't affect your life like it haven't been for years

- - - Post Merge - - -



SugardewVillage said:


> It's not like she's gonna do it to every American. Trump will get us all dead by starting WW3.


 How can you please explain?


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 22, 2016)

Trump4America2016 said:


> But the thing is Trump didn't serve as a secretary of state and was the congresswoman of a state she was she's been deep in this corruption for year which affects America
> Trump being rude and overall a asshat won't affect your life like it haven't been for years
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Did you seriously create an account just to promote Trump on this website?

If Hillary wins, I'll pay for your username change.


----------



## Trump4America2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Well, there are third-party candidates that people can vote for. They don't get enough publicity.
> 
> No idea if any of them are any good though - I don't even live in the US.



They're ok but most of their poltical beliefs aren't really mainstream. I blame the media for that only giving us 2 options.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2016)

I don't like either one of these guys. If I had to vote, I'm definitely going to vote for the conservative 3rd party members.

Hillary would do exactly what Obama has done wrong. I am disappointed in George Bush already, and Obama has done a terrible job.

Trump is no Ronald Reagan. When Reagan meant "let's make America great again", he means to push America closer to the right wing while bringing America towards a new direction. When Trump meant "make America great again", he meant to revert America back to the "good old days", which really isn't good. The difference, Reagan supported change. Trump doesn't like it.

Can we finally get a good president since John F Kennedy and Ronald Reagan?


----------



## Trump4America2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't like either one of these guys. If I had to vote, I'm definitely going to vote for the conservative 3rd party members.
> 
> Hillary would do exactly what Obama has done wrong. I am disappointed in George Bush already, and Obama has done a terrible job.
> 
> ...



Here we go a smart man or woman. Good on you sir or Ma'am


----------



## Licorice (Oct 22, 2016)

Granted both candidates are trash but it's not the end of the world. :l


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 22, 2016)

Licorice said:


> Granted both candidates are trash but it's not the end of the world. :l



Don't tell people that. It's more fun when people act hysterical about the election.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Oct 22, 2016)

Pretty bleak situation there, I think hillary would be the lesser of 2 evils but tbh whoever becomes president, are you really going to die? no probably not


----------



## earthquake (Oct 22, 2016)

Trump4America2016 said:


> Here we go a smart man or woman. Good on you sir or Ma'am



its funny you think hillary is bad but trump is somehow better than her? 
hes an awful, abusive, perverted old man who has literally claimed to have not paid his taxes and called himself smart because of it, constantly berates women, people of color, veterans, disabled people, has been denounced by most republican officials and somehow hes still better than hillary?

obama has done a great job and we've made enormous strides as a country since he began his administration. crime is lower, unemployment rate is lower, more people have healthcare than ever before, and our economy is somewhat less shaky than the mess it was when obama inherited it in 2008. 

hillary is nowhere near as good as him, but shes worked with his administration for years, and worked in politics for longer. perhaps shes not the greatest choice for president, but her policies are for sure much better than donald's. 

hes not even a good businessman, and thats what he spent his life on. why would you want him as president?



Remnantique said:


> Pretty bleak situation there, I think hillary would be the lesser of 2 evils but tbh whoever becomes president, are you really going to die? no probably not



if trump is elected i might die... 
the man is already talking about our nuclear launch codes...
also im muslim and we all know he feels about us...


----------



## Feelinara (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi from Germany which has a growing right wing *again*. I feel like people don't learn from history. Thank god I'm moving over to the UK by the end of this year..


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 22, 2016)

You notice neither Hillary or Trump can do **** unless legislative and judicial branch agree on it, so unless all 3 wanna nuclear bomb (insert place here), it's not gonna happen. Also we the people have the power to overthrow the government and can have a new one that WILL listen to our opinions and needs if it ends up happening (which is very unlikely).

#StopOverreactingMakeThinkingGreatAgain


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm not doomed either I'm in Mexico // unless trump attacks mexico then im ****ed


----------



## Trump4America2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

earthquake said:


> its funny you think hillary is bad but trump is somehow better than her?
> hes an awful, abusive, perverted old man who has literally claimed to have not paid his taxes and called himself smart because of it, constantly berates women, people of color, veterans, disabled people, has been denounced by most republican officials and somehow hes still better than hillary?
> 
> obama has done a great job and we've made enormous strides as a country since he began his administration. crime is lower, unemployment rate is lower, more people have healthcare than ever before, and our economy is somewhat less shaky than the mess it was when obama inherited it in 2008.
> ...



Yep because being perverted disqualifies you from the Presidency oh wait what's that we had a President named Bill Clinton who literally got his dick sucked in the Oval Office and not even from his wife. You mean he's been denounced by the Republican Establishment the very thing he's said he's against wow gracias Captain Obvious.

Crime is not lower see violent crime is lower but overall crime no. We have not made enormous strides the "change" he promised happened after 8 years of his administration and that "change" was very little we got 2 percent less unemployment and gay marriage. We also gave our internet to ICANN and he promises to install the TPP another trade deal which will screw over the average American again just like NAFTA, we've both seen detroit now after that trade deal was signed and it's a disaster. I can give you that we have more healthcare with Obamacare but that's because we have to and because of that we've seen the cost of Healthcare rise across the board. Of course it's less shakey then what it was the crash just happened but we're still recovering from that and anyone with a brain can see another crash is on it's way because of horrible regulation of the banks. The same banks that paid Hillary for her speeches so clearly she's not gonna do anything about it at least Donald Trump is a businessman not a banker.

Her polices are legit Republican standpoints back in the 2000s. A vote for her is like voting for Diet Republican and she's been very incompetent in Obama's administrations, not knowing what C means on classified documents, the email scandal, and now the countries found bribing her through the Clinton Foundation. If this isn't corruption then I don't know what is.

Yep we all knows how he feels about Muslims he wants to make sure they're vetted good before they enter and settle down in the country just like everyone else should.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Feelinara said:


> Hi from Germany which has a growing right wing *again*. I feel like people don't learn from history. Thank god I'm moving over to the UK by the end of this year..



By the way UK is going right wing again. Heard of Brexit? God Bless Germania and Britannia

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShayminSkies said:


> You notice neither Hillary or Trump can do s*** unless legislative and judicial branch agree on it, so unless all 3 wanna nuclear bomb (insert place here), it's not gonna happen. Also we the people have the power to overthrow the government and can have a new one that WILL listen to our opinions and needs if it ends up happening (which is very unlikely).
> 
> #StopOverreactingMakeThinkingGreatAgain



I hope you know that's not how the Nuke Code work at all it's only the president powers and he just need another Military General key to open the Nuclear Football and at that point Mr. or Mrs. President can just send the codes and the missles drop wherever he/she wants. You know after going through the top generals on suggestions and advice and all that shiz.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2016)

Trump4America2016 said:


> Crime is not lower see violent crime is lower but overall crime no. We have not made enormous strides the "change" he promised happened after 8 years of his administration and that "change" was very little we got 2 percent less unemployment and gay marriage. We also gave our internet to ICANN and he promises to install the TPP another trade deal which will screw over the average American again just like NAFTA, we've both seen detroit now after that trade deal was signed and it's a disaster. I can give you that we have more healthcare with Obamacare but that's because we have to and because of that we've seen the cost of Healthcare rise across the board. Of course it's less shakey then what it was the crash just happened but we're still recovering from that and anyone with a brain can see another crash is on it's way because of horrible regulation of the banks. The same banks that paid Hillary for her speeches so clearly she's not gonna do anything about it at least Donald Trump is a businessman not a banker.



For the crime part, it may have dropped, but society has gotten a lot worse. Remember the whole conflict in Ferguson? That's a prime example of what I'm talking about. So we may have less crimes from society, but when we see crimes like the riots in Ferguson and in Trump rallies, we see even worse crimes than what we seen 30 years ago.

As for unemployement, it didn't drop properly. I think the labor force has dropped. And the way how Obamacare's employer insurance mandate dropped it, people got more jobs, but they're not getting full time jobs, thanks to the loophole opened by some businesses like Papa John's. They should repeal the employer insurance mandate.


----------



## vel (Oct 22, 2016)

you know what this reminds me of? 

here, let me paint a picture for you. 

so you're in pe at school, and you're about to play dodgeball or something. but you really don't want to play that day, and you don't want to put in effort whatsoever. and the teacher asks "i need two people to be the leaders so you can pick teams" and no one- not even the most athletic or talented people- raise their hands. but then those two kids who you hate raise their hands, and everyone groans but you can't do anything about it because you sure don't want to be a leader. that's sorta like the presidential election. 

if that didn't work enough as a good metaphor, here's another one:

you're at a school assembly, and it's the anti-bullying assembly that is always so boring. the presenter asks for two volunteers to share their experiences with bullying. you don't want to go up because you don't want to embarrass yourself. well, two of your classmates, who you really don't like, raise their hands and go up. one of them starts talking a bunch of ****, saying bullying happens to the victims, but the presenter really doesn't care as long as they're filling up that two hour space. then, the next one of your classmates plays off the rude and stupid classmate number 1, saying how you have to be super respectful and good, basically being a ****ing goody two shoes. and you're like, oh god why are those people talking about bullying in the first place, so you're like damn i should've went up and said something to prove both of them wrong because they're so idiotic, but you never raised your hand and you don't want to embarrass yourself.

those are my thoughts tbh.


----------



## Feelinara (Oct 22, 2016)

Trump4America2016 said:


> By the way UK is going right wing again. Heard of Brexit? God Bless Germania and Britannia



I am interested in politics and my boyfriend is British, so yes.
But still, I prefer that and being close to him than angry middle class people voting for the right wing to make politicians "think about what they do" and burning the homes of refugees.


----------



## Trump4America2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> For the crime part, it may have dropped, but society has gotten a lot worse. Remember the whole conflict in Ferguson? That's a prime example of what I'm talking about. So we may have less crimes from society, but when we see crimes like the riots in Ferguson and in Trump rallies, we see even worse crimes than what we seen 30 years ago.
> 
> As for unemployement, it didn't drop properly. I think the labor force has dropped. And the way how Obamacare's employer insurance mandate dropped it, people got more jobs, but they're not getting full time jobs, thanks to the loophole opened by some businesses like Papa John's. They should repeal the employer insurance mandate.



Another smart man here

- - - Post Merge - - -



Feelinara said:


> I am interested in politics and my boyfriend is British, so yes.
> But still, I prefer that and being close to him than angry middle class people voting for the right wing to make politicians "think about what they do" and burning the homes of refugees.



I hope you two see the right side soon before the refugees cause anymore problems


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 22, 2016)

Trump4America2016 said:


> Another smart man here
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I seriously think you only made this account to _spread the good word of Trump_ like some news teller in ye old times that would ring a bell and go like: "Hear ye, hear ye!"


----------



## oath2order (Oct 22, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> If Hillary Clinton becomes president she will destroy this country.
> 
> If Donald Trump becomes president he will make us a laughing stock and never live up to expectations.
> 
> ...



 lol ok



EvviePB said:


> lmao im not doomed im in england //sips tea



Yeah hon good luck with Brexit lmao



Cosmic Kid said:


> I'm not doomed either I'm in Finland //goes to sauna



I don't think you get how global politics works.



Eline said:


> I'm not doomed either, I'm in the Netherlands //smokes weed
> 
> On a more serious note, I think both candidates are terrible, but I do think Hillary is the 'lesser evil', to put it like that. For the other two posters who said they're not doomed - America has a HUGE impact on countries all over the world, so don't think you're safe just because Trump/Clinton won't be ruling your country. I'm so scaaared!
> 
> btw, I do not smoke weed lol



I think you get how global politics works.



Sheila said:


> //goes to IKEA. Have fun you guys.
> 
> But yeah, seriously if Trump becomes pres we could as well do a collective suicide.



Calm down.



Tina said:


> Being outside of the US doesn't make the rest of us safe. Trump will probably trigger WW3 if he gets into power. Then we're all doomed.



You get it 



nintendofan85 said:


> At least if Hillary gets in, Bill will be back.



Bill be lookin' for all the new interns.



Trump4America2016 said:


> Her polices are legit Republican standpoints back in the 2000s



I think that says something a LOT about the modern Republican party being BAT**** CRAZY.



Trump4America2016 said:


> now the countries found bribing her through the Clinton Foundation.



like who




Trump4America2016 said:


> Heard of Brexit? God Bless Germania and Britannia[/quote[
> 
> brexit is ****ing terrible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trump4America2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> I seriously think you only made this account to _spread the good word of Trump_ like some news teller in ye old times that would ring a bell and go like: "Hear ye, hear ye!"



And maybe you're right. Maybe you're wrong who knows.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 22, 2016)

TOM I SEE YOU ARE VIEWING THIS. IS IT BREAKING A RULE ON THIS SITE TO MAKE AN ACCOUNT TO LINK AND SAY PROMOTIONAL THINGS OF SOMEONE? kinda seems like an alt. account....


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 22, 2016)

Friendly reminder to keep things civil here and that the staff is always watching, even when you sleep or duct tape your webcams


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 22, 2016)

Tom said:


> Friendly reminder to keep things civil here and that the staff is always watching, even when you sleep or duct tape your webcams



that's so oddly specific, it's creepy o-o


----------



## Dim (Oct 22, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> lmao im not doomed im in england //sips tea


taste of revenge?  jk

Nothing lasts forever unfortunately


----------



## Trump4America2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> TOM I SEE YOU ARE VIEWING THIS. IS IT BREAKING A RULE ON THIS SITE TO MAKE AN ACCOUNT TO LINK AND SAY PROMOTIONAL THINGS OF SOMEONE? kinda seems like an alt. account....



I was trying to find a rule like that actually if it does if I can change my profile I will. But the only thing I found was you can't make posts promoting your websites blogs youtube channels etc. But I assure you I'm not Donald Trump I promise. I'm so sure I'm not Trump believe me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2016)

Tom said:


> Friendly reminder to keep things civil here and that the staff is always watching, even when you sleep or duct tape your webcams



Putting duct tapes on your webcams won't block what you post on the site. I can just shut my webcam off, but if I post a silly story about apples, the staff can still catch me.

I do like the mods. They are quite funny, yet they take care of the site's problems very well.


----------



## vel (Oct 22, 2016)

Tom said:


> Friendly reminder to keep things civil here and that the staff is always watching, even when you sleep or duct tape your webcams



sounds like you've experienced it.


----------



## N a t (Oct 22, 2016)

Yeah our choices really suck, but how many candidates before these guys gave us that "We're Doomed" vibe? Honestly, I dunno how much worse things can get for the US. I feel like the US has been on a slow decline for years.


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2016)

Trump4America2016 said:


> I was trying to find a rule like that actually if it does if I can change my profile I will. But the only thing I found was you can't make posts promoting your websites blogs youtube channels etc. But I assure you I'm not Donald Trump I promise. I'm so sure I'm not Trump believe me.



I'd like to think Donald Trump has better things to do with his time than browse TBT.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2016)

I wonder if Kanye is actually running for president in 2020? Is he really, or was that really a joke (unlike Trump, who was serious)?


----------



## Trump4America2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Tina said:


> I'd like to think Donald Trump has better things to do with his time than browse TBT.



Yep like posting on Twitter at 3 in the morning.


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2016)

Trump4America2016 said:


> Yep like posting on Twitter at 3 in the morning.



Can upset far more people with controversial 3am Tweets than posting on an Animal Crossing forum, it's true.


----------



## Trump4America2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Tina said:


> Can upset far more people with controversial 3am Tweets than posting on an Animal Crossing forum, it's true.



You right you right gotta keep the people woke.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2016)

Tina said:


> Can upset far more people with controversial 3am Tweets than posting on an Animal Crossing forum, it's true.



Trump won't survive TBT. He can say the same stuff he did during the election and may receive loads of infractions for disrespect, post quality, and prohibited content. Plus, TBT is female dominant.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 22, 2016)

Tina said:


> Can upset far more people with controversial 3am Tweets than posting on an Animal Crossing forum, it's true.


But no one gets as worked up as TBT on literally any issue.


----------



## Antonio (Oct 22, 2016)

We are more doomed then a skydiver without his/her parachute


----------



## Greninja (Oct 22, 2016)

Man I leave for 3 hours and this thread turns to trash



Kaiserin said:


> Well do you *have any proof he said it?* you guys *claim* he said it when *he never did*.



OMG I HATE ignorant people like you there's tons of proof but if I give that proof you Trump supporters refuse to believe or acknowledge it and try to find some dumb*** excuse to dismiss it


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 22, 2016)

*sips tea*

Ill go down with this ship. Nothing better to do anyways.


----------



## Trump4America2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Greninja said:


> Man I leave for 3 hours and this thread turns to trash
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I HATE ignorant people like you there's tons of proof but if I give that proof you Trump supporters refuse to believe or acknowledge it and try to find some dumb*** excuse to dismiss it



Still couldn't show proof and he already said it was a joke.


----------



## Greninja (Oct 22, 2016)

Trump4America2016 said:


> Still couldn't show proof and he already said it was a joke.



someone already showed proof so I feel if i post its just going to be the same thing


----------



## Trump4America2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Greninja said:


> someone already showed proof so I feel if i post its just going to be the same thing



Can you direct me where?


----------



## Greninja (Oct 22, 2016)

Trump4America2016 said:


> Can you direct me where?



Page 4 Post #38 on This thread you can't miss it


----------



## Cazqui (Oct 22, 2016)

Je veux passer a la france


----------



## Trump4America2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Greninja said:


> Page 4 Post #38 on This thread you can't miss it



I mean he says that he wants to ban muslims from coming in which I think I mentioned before saying that it was after a terrorist attack and he was angry as most people would be but months after he said he's going to do it by countries that have a terroristic history instead of a "complete shutdown of Muslims".


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2016)

Greninja said:


> Page 4 Post #38 on This thread you can't miss it



That's on Page 2, according to my preferences.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 22, 2016)

Greggy said:


> Welp, at least my country is distancing itself from America.



uh, to get in bed with communist China.  yeah, that's an improvement.    if you guys suddenly like commies so much, you should just let them come down from your mountains and run things.

speaking of commies, i forgot that Trump is smitten by vladimir putin, that could indeed cause some problems stateside and abroad if trump were to win...


----------



## namiieco (Oct 23, 2016)

Tina said:


> Being outside of the US doesn't make the rest of us safe. Trump will probably trigger WW3 if he gets into power. Then we're all doomed.



EVERYONE IS DOOMED

//sips tea


----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2016)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> But no one gets as worked up as TBT on literally any issue.



True. TBT'ers are insane have a lot of passion.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 23, 2016)

Tina said:


> Being outside of the US doesn't make the rest of us safe. Trump will probably trigger WW3 if he gets into power. Then we're all doomed.



if he gets in, all you foreign countries better stop saying mean things about Trump, or else he might throw a tantrum and launch the nukes at you


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 23, 2016)

King Dad said:


> speaking of commies, i forgot that Trump is smitten by vladimir putin, that could indeed cause some problems stateside and abroad if trump were to win...



Putin is not a "commie" though.


----------



## Discord (Oct 23, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> lmao im not doomed im in england //sips tea



Be aware that your feeble government is controlled by a newborn baby and a frail elderly lady.

Anyways, I'm not voting for Trump nor Hilary, I'm voting for the meteor that decimates our planet.

_2016: Just end it already..._


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 23, 2016)

Tina said:


> True. TBT'ers are insane have a lot of passion.



ah, this is nothing-- you should see the "passions" spouted on message boards for sports fans!!


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 23, 2016)

Actually whoever does become president it's going to affect the rest of the world, not just the US, because America is such a powerful country globally (hence why a lot of people around the world care about this election a lot, and why it's impossible for us to not hear about it).

And realistically whilst I don't like Hillary the world is really not going to end if she becomes president. Although, I would be genuinely concerned if Trump became president.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Oct 23, 2016)

Tina said:


> Being outside of the US doesn't make the rest of us safe. Trump will probably trigger WW3 if he gets into power. Then we're all doomed.



exactly my thoughts. i have the worst feeling thinking about trump putting us into ww3. wish he would've stuck to the apprentice instead of tryna get president.


----------



## Chris (Oct 23, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> if he gets in, all you foreign countries better stop saying mean things about Trump, or else he might throw a tantrum and launch the nukes at you



He won't nuke Scotland at least. He's currently building a golf course here and is under this insane impression that we like him.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 23, 2016)

I don't think Trump would make it a whole year in office. Chances are, he could commit a crime that he can get impeached for, and the senate will have at least 67 senators agreeing on voting him out. Republicans hate this guy too. Somehow, the frustration against Obama and their hatred towards his policies got Trump running for office. I can see that the Republicans hate Obama that much, but they got to realize that the top two guys in the Republican primary are very bad choices.


----------



## Franny (Oct 23, 2016)

i hope that once russia nukes the U.S it takes tbt with it smh
inb4 fanny trouble im in the US too


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 23, 2016)

tbt servers are actually located in china turns out


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 23, 2016)

aka why i'm proud to live in Canada


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 23, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't think Trump would make it a whole year in office. Chances are, he could commit a crime that he can get impeached for, and the senate will have at least 67 senators agreeing on voting him out.



funny thing is that Hillary has already done criminal things in the past that most people would go to jail for
but let's let a criminal become our president, I'm sure we'll be fine 
let's let a billionaire who pisses everyone off and has his finger on the nuclear button become our president, we'll be fine! 

as the creator of this thread said, we're doomed unless something happens and we luck out and get a VP to replace one of them before/after election day

god I wish I lived over in Europe, y'all are lucky af


----------



## tumut (Oct 23, 2016)

ams said:


> This whole "Hillary is as bad as Trump" thing needs to stop. I can't wrap my head around the level of ignorance that would make someone think they're on the same level.



Ok Hillary is: 
in support of a Syrian no fly zone, which means if Russia violated that no fly zone it would cause war between the U.S. and Russia

Corrupt as hell, her cohesion with the DNC, which was supposed to be a neutral organization in support of all Democrats, rigged the election and after the chairwoman Debbie Wasserman Schultz stepped down Hillary appointed her as honorary chairwoman of her campaign, no joke

Gives political favors to her donors, including tax breaks to massive corporations

In support of the Patriot act which allows government surveillance on whomever, she also doesn't want to pardon whistleblowers like Edward Snowden 

Supports hydraulic fracking, which poisons water

Supports the death penalty

Has a history of supporting awful free trade deals which let companies outsource jobs (like Trump's clothing lines lolol)

Made comments targeted at blacks on a proposed law calling them "supercriminals"

Believes in taking political positions to get votes, having a quote: "public and private position", so we can't even believe half the **** she says she's gonna do

In leaked emails again, she met with her biggest donors, and said they were of higher priority,  among her donors there's pharmaceutical companies, oil companies, the parent companies of CNN and ABC networks, Wall Street banks, and other figures that want influence politics to their advantage, and know Hillary she'll hand it to them in a heartbeat

She supports arming rebels in Syria, and the rebels are mixed in with Jihadists since Assad released them from prisons, and not to mention most of the less extreme rebels have fled by now

Emails lol

She's barely liberal, and damn close to being on par with Trump if you actually read between the lines. Anyway I'd vote Jill Stein.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 23, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> funny thing is that Hillary has already done criminal things in the past that most people would go to jail for
> but let's let a criminal become our president, I'm sure we'll be fine
> let's let a billionaire who pisses everyone off and has his finger on the nuclear button become our president, we'll be fine!
> 
> ...



Were pretty ****ed in Europe too. We've got nazis trying to take the power here in Sweden and they're not that far from it. They're almost our biggest political party right now. I'd rather have Trump in charge than those bottom feeders.


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 23, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> funny thing is that Hillary has already done criminal things in the past that most people would go to jail for



Name one American who has gone to jail because of emails. If Trump gets elected president, maybe people will actually go to jail for sending emails since Trump doesn't seem to be much of a fan of free speech.


----------



## earthquake (Oct 23, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> funny thing is that Hillary has already done criminal things in the past that most people would go to jail for
> but let's let a criminal become our president, I'm sure we'll be fine
> let's let a billionaire who pisses everyone off and has his finger on the nuclear button become our president, we'll be fine!
> 
> ...




lmaooooooooooooooooooo i love that everyone keeps calling hill a criminal while not giving donald the same treatment when this man has evaded taxes - while calling himself smart for doing so, has charges filed against him for multiple allegations of sexually aggravated assault - including raping his ex-wife ivana, has knowingly and intentionally committed fraud against students of trump university - the phoniest college ever, has used charity funds for his own personal gain and so much more. 

also: his foreign policy would violate NATO, his stance on torture violates the Geneva Convention. 

but sure, its only hillary whos a criminal.
and hillary has been cleared by the fbi for both her involvement in benghazi and her email scandals. 


some people can be so obtuse
cough white people cough


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 23, 2016)

earthquake said:


> lmaooooooooooooooooooo i love that everyone keeps calling hill a criminal while not giving donald the same treatment when this man has evaded taxes - while calling himself smart for doing so, has charges filed against him for multiple allegations of sexually aggravated assault - including raping his ex-wife ivana, has knowingly and intentionally committed fraud against students of trump university - the phoniest college ever, has used charity funds for his own personal gain and so much more.
> 
> also: his foreign policy would violate NATO, his stance on torture violates the Geneva Convention.
> 
> ...



To be fair, both of them are pretty adept at evading penalties. One of the biggest reasons why people are so pissed is that both of them appear to have conflicts of interest with prosecutors, so the public doesn't know whether them getting off means they are innocent or if they are just really good at working their connections. If you want to assume both are guilty, Clinton's crimes are of the ""white-collar" variety while Trump has potentially committed violent crimes, so I'm more inclined to say Trump is the most disqualified candidate.


----------



## Jared:3 (Oct 23, 2016)

Let's be honest, I actually support hillary now, but I might not agree with her views, but at least I haven't heard of any sexual assaults from 11 people

- - - Post Merge - - -

And she at least isn't a name caller


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 23, 2016)

( Eyyy lol not American but I can't say I'm not part of the impending doom bc I'm Filipino and every day I wake up to new information about stupid things our president has done //sips tea )


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 23, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I don't think Trump would make it a whole year in office. Chances are, he could commit a crime that he can get impeached for, and the senate will have at least 67 senators agreeing on voting him out. Republicans hate this guy too. Somehow, the frustration against Obama and their hatred towards his policies got Trump running for office. I can see that the Republicans hate Obama that much, but they got to realize that the top two guys in the Republican primary are very bad choices.



I think that, no matter which way we go, the new prez is gonna get impeached for something. I can almost see it clear as crystal.

At that point we would have to rely on the VP. And I don't know jack squat about either of them.

We might be in trouble.

(I didn't realize this post had so many comments!!!!)


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 23, 2016)

earthquake said:


> lmaooooooooooooooooooo i love that everyone keeps calling hill a criminal while not giving donald the same treatment when this man has evaded taxes - while calling himself smart for doing so, has charges filed against him for multiple allegations of sexually aggravated assault - including raping his ex-wife ivana, has knowingly and intentionally committed fraud against students of trump university - the phoniest college ever, has used charity funds for his own personal gain and so much more.
> 
> also: his foreign policy would violate NATO, his stance on torture violates the Geneva Convention.
> 
> ...



LOL I'm sorry I'm just another deplorable irredeemable xenophobic homophobic transphobic racist sexist redneck old cis white man like all the other Trump supporters (and that statement in and of itself is racist and sexist smh)

also I like how you haven't included any of the terrible things Hillary and her lovely husband have done.

they've overall done just as much bad stuff as Trump has, so don't forget to put the spotlight on Hillary and Bill too.  lmao then again, most liberals and democrats won't.  look at the news: it's always about something Trump has done, never Hillary.  it's as if they can't admit their own faults or accept responsibility.  at all of the debates, Trump would insinuate that, yes, he did some bad things, but he has changed.  Hillary?  nope.  she just smiles, and blames the Russians or uses some petty excuse, or she pivots to something else.  and people who work in her campaign who are interviewed?  they're the same, they say Trump is so bad and that Hillary is the best, but they can't even say why; it's as if they defend Hillary as if their lives were on the line.

but like I said, I'm just a dumb Trump supporter, so why does my wrong opinion even matter


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 23, 2016)

But real talk though, would it be a possibility to vote for a third party? I think Trump is the greater evil here and Hillary supporters (or at least those forced to choose her since she's the lesser evil) should team up with those actually planning to vote a third party. o: (not a politics person but this was a plan during the Philippine presidential election a.k.a. to overthrow the greatest evil by letting one candidate give up position so his/her supporterss' votes go to another candidate with much more chances of winning against the greatest evil BUUUT the candidate who dropped from the elections did so much later in the voting period and it was too late  )


----------



## Jared:3 (Oct 23, 2016)

Question for hillary supporters? Has Donald Trump killed anyone?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Answer.. Nope, hillary killed soldiers in Benghazi, while trump has killed ZERO people and yet people still continue to support her LOL


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 23, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Question for hillary supporters? Has Donald Trump killed anyone?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Answer.. Nope, hillary killed soldiers in Benghazi, while trump has killed ZERO people and yet people still continue to support her LOL



Which gun did she use to kill them with? Also, she must have had a really fast jet to get back to the U.S. the next morning from Libya.


----------



## Jared:3 (Oct 23, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Which gun did she use to kill them with? Also, she must have had a really fast jet to get back to the U.S. the next morning from Libya.



The gun is the call


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 23, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> The gun is the call



What call? Do you think she actually planned the attack?


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 23, 2016)

Double post.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Oct 23, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Well, there are third-party candidates that people can vote for. They don't get enough publicity.
> 
> No idea if any of them are any good though - I don't even live in the US.



IMO they arent that great.

Both Stein and Johnson think that vaccines cause autism.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 23, 2016)

i hate murica


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi all,

Please remember to discuss this topic respectfully if you'd like to continue posting in this thread. Even if you don't agree with someone's opinion it doesn't mean you can be rude to them. There are also a lot of off topic and random posts in this thread, so you should also keep our post quality rules in mind. If you don't think you can discuss politics respectfully please move on to a different thread.

Thank you.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 24, 2016)

Lucanosa said:


> LOL I'm sorry I'm just another deplorable irredeemable xenophobic homophobic transphobic racist sexist redneck old cis white man like all the other Trump supporters (and that statement in and of itself is racist and sexist smh)
> 
> also I like how you haven't included any of the terrible things Hillary and her lovely husband have done.
> 
> ...



no. both sides are always ready to point fingers at the opposing sides candidate. "but Hillary this and Bill that" often pops up when trump or his supporters are arguing with other people.... Kind of like what you're doing now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 24, 2016)

I can see why Trump is bad and why Hillary is bad, but why do people hate Trump supporters a lot? Why is it considered "evil" to be a fan of Trump? Yes, Trump is the worst candidate, but the protestors are clearly worse. They harass people that support Trump, get violent, and trash people for supporting him. The only person who can ruin your reputation like this is yourself. Basically saying, these people may think Trump supporters are evil for supporting him, but judging by what they're doing and what the supporters are doing, the protestors are the evil ones.

Bottom line, you're not even half-bad if you oppose Trump. It's only the Trump protestors that villify Trump supporters and/or get violent about it that I do not like.


----------



## Dim (Oct 24, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Let's be honest, *I actually support hillary now*, but I might not agree with her views, but at least I haven't heard of any sexual assaults from 11 people
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And she at least isn't a name caller





Jared:3 said:


> *Question for hillary supporters? *Has Donald Trump killed anyone?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Answer.. Nope, hillary killed soldiers in Benghazi, while trump has killed ZERO people and yet people still continue to support her LOL


Why you asking yourself questions, bruh?


----------



## moonford (Oct 24, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I can see why Trump is bad and why Hillary is bad, but why do people hate Trump supporters a lot? Why is it considered "evil" to be a fan of Trump? Yes, Trump is the worst candidate, but the protestors are clearly worse. They harass people that support Trump, get violent, and trash people for supporting him. The only person who can ruin your reputation like this is yourself. Basically saying, these people may think Trump supporters are evil for supporting him, but judging by what they're doing and what the supporters are doing, the protestors are the evil ones.
> 
> Bottom line, you're not even half-bad if you oppose Trump. It's only the Trump protestors that villify Trump supporters and/or get violent about it that I do not like.



1. Racist AF
2. Sexist AF
3. LGBT+ hater 
4. Several allegations of sexual crimes e.g rape, touching Women's behinds and kissing them without consent.
5. He wants to kill innocent families of terrorists.
6. He wants to ban Muslims and deport illegal immigrants.


These are all pretty evil things which people support. (If you support him, you support his views.)

Hillary isnt really better either, even if she is the better choice of the two.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 24, 2016)

Tina said:


> True. TBT'ers are insane have a lot of passion. need to take a debate class.


Ftfy there fam.


----------



## tumut (Oct 24, 2016)

enleft said:


> IMO they arent that great.
> 
> Both Stein and Johnson think that vaccines cause autism.



Stein doesn't think they cause autism, she's clarified this herself.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 24, 2016)

The amount of generalizations in this thread is the reason that America is going downhill.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 24, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> 1. Racist AF
> 2. Sexist AF
> 3. LGBT+ hater
> 4. Several allegations of sexual crimes e.g rape, touching Women's behinds and kissing them without consent.
> ...



Look, he may have bad views, he does, but even if he had a history of racism and said bad things about women, there's no reason to bash on those who support him. If someone actually got violent towards a person that supports someone they find "evil", then they're clearly showing how bad they are. This includes hating them for supporting a candidate they don't like.

Only a couple of Trump supporters are racists, but nearly all Trump protestors and haters of his supporters are barbaric (which is even worse than being a racist). It's not what you believe in that makes you bad, it's what you do yourself that makes you bad. No, I'm not a Trump supporter, but I don't take hatred towards a voter base or fanbase very kindly, whether they are conservatives or liberals.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2016)

I love how all those "Women for Trump" people are actually serious about his backwards views and such. Are they really that weak...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 24, 2016)

It's funny that one the tags compared Hillary to Hitler when Trump is actually more like him. I mean, Trump is extreme on immigration issues and Muslims, but he's also a socialist. That's exactly what Hitler is like. He was a leftist that hated minority groups. Hillary would be more like a historical figure that engaged in treachery (betrayal, treason). There's a couple of them, I don't know which one she would be best like.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 24, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Question for hillary supporters? Has Donald Trump killed anyone?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Answer.. Nope, hillary killed soldiers in Benghazi, while trump has killed ZERO people and yet people still continue to support her LOL



I seriously doubt that someone like Trump *doesn't* have mob connections

also, even if it's not straight-up killing, if you count his decades of intentionally underhanded and grossly incompetent business practices screwing over tons of people, well then....


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 24, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> 1. Racist AF
> 2. Sexist AF
> 3. LGBT+ hater
> 4. Several allegations of sexual crimes e.g rape, touching Women's behinds and kissing them without consent.
> ...



You make Trump sound so evil, but let me ask you some questions:

1 & 6 [some of 2 as well]) How is enforcing the law (deporting illegal immigrants) and protecting the public (especially women & LGBT+) from undocumented individuals (bringing in Syrian refugees) racist?

2) How is Trump sexist? I do realize he may have said some things in the past, but last I checked, the majority of executives in his company are women and he treats all of his female employees with respect. How does putting women in power and treating them with respect in his workforce sexist?

3) How is Trump a LGBT+ hater? I have been keeping track of the election stuff and I have yet to see a article of Trump making any form of condemnation of the LGBT+ community. Can you prove that He is?

4) You do realize that by being as rich as he is that a lot of women would naturally throw themselves at him and that he is not the one initializing it? Also, do you honestly think that he is that now after being married to a very incredible woman and having a bunch of amazing children?

5) If your national security was at stake and you knew that a terrorist was at a given location, but had his family around him, what would you do? Also keep in mind that sending special forces in a lot of locations in the Middle East is extremely dangerous.

Before you start jumping to conclusions about Trump, really think about the possible logic behind some things he says. Also keep in mind that the media (including Fox News) is biased and is doing whatever it can to make their candidate of choice win.


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 24, 2016)

This thread is going downhill. Honestly I don't like trump at all since he is basically the worst president i've seen. id rather have a two faced lier than a guy who legit might start WW3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 24, 2016)

Akira-chan said:


> This thread is going downhill. Honestly I don't like trump at all since he is basically the worst president i've seen. id rather have a two faced lier than a guy who legit might start WW3



Political debates tend to get really heated, as there are some members on any site (especially tumblr) who will always be uncivil when politics is being discussed.


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 24, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Political debates tend to get really heated, as there are some members on any site (especially tumblr) who will always be uncivil when politics is being discussed.



ok ima be honest here, i don't like it when people use tumblr as an insult or an example of extremists. not ALL of tumblr is that way, and if you only see it that way or only see it on your dash on tumblr its your fault because you actively search for it. its very hard unless you search for it to find extremists. but whatever i guess


----------



## tumut (Oct 24, 2016)

MasterM64 said:


> You make Trump sound so evil, but let me ask you some questions:
> 
> 1 & 6 [some of 2 as well]) How is enforcing the law (deporting illegal immigrants) and protecting the public (especially women & LGBT+) from undocumented individuals (bringing in Syrian refugees) racist?
> 
> ...


1. He called immigrants rapists and murderers. Also the U.S. is literally up the asses of every refugee who enters this country with in depth background checks, not letting in anyone with any connections to terrorism or jihadism.

2. He objectifies and insults women constantly. Also he said women should be legally punished for having abortions.  

3. He opposes gay marriage and said he'd appoint supreme court justices to overturn the beautiful gayluv we have fought for

4. He has made some very "questionable" (at best) statements about his daughter, and his children aren't really amazing. Honestly does it really seem like he's changed that much? If you heard his comments he seemed to think that he could to whatever he wants because he's a star, even if he's used to some women flirting with him that doesn't mean he has a free pass on consent for any hot piece of a$$ that passes his way.

5. Ok let's kill civilians too because who knows they might be evil terrorists their lives don't matter that much xD 
Not to mention killing civilians fuels extremism and hate towards America and allows ISIS to recruit more people


----------



## Dim (Oct 24, 2016)

Akira-chan said:


> This thread is going downhill. Honestly I don't like trump at all since he is basically the worst president i've seen. id rather have a two faced lier than a guy who legit might start WW3



he isn't president though


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 24, 2016)

Nox said:


> he isn't president though


_yet_

Im not surprised if we get him tho


just guessing if we do get him


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 24, 2016)

I like how nobody started actively hating on Trump until he started to run for the presidency.

I also like how I'm not seeing any recent criticisms on Clinton. Is she a saint or something?

I saw a kid in my school earlier today, wearing a shirt that said "Hillary for prison 2016". I tried not to laugh loudly in the hallway, but I thought it was funny.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Akira-chan said:


> This thread is going downhill. Honestly I don't like trump at all since he is basically the worst president i've seen. id rather have a two faced lier than a guy who legit might start WW3



All I said was that we're doomed. I have no idea what is going on in here anymore xD


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 24, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I like how nobody started actively hating on Trump until he started to run for the presidency.



gee, I wonder why


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 24, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I like how nobody started actively hating on Trump until he started to run for the presidency.



Cause no one has heard of this man until he decided to embarrass himself by running for president.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 24, 2016)

Dixx said:


> 1. He called immigrants rapists and murderers. Also the U.S. is literally up the asses of every refugee who enters this country with in depth background checks, not letting in anyone with any connections to terrorism or jihadism.
> 
> 2. He objectifies and insults women constantly. Also he said women should be legally punished for having abortions.
> 
> ...



Thank you for actually defending the claims why Trump is evil, but supporting one candidate doesn't make you evil yourself. Just hating people for not agreeing with you is immature, and getting violent about it is inhumane.

I find it funny that the Trump protestors were almost the same people who called people "racist" for not voting Obama in 2008 or 2012. But conservatives behave like this too. There were actually some Trump supporters who got violent against Trump opponents too.

I would not refute to any of these arguments since that does make him evil, but the third thing, I am ambivalent about it. I do not support taking away LGBT rights. I don't. However, I am against the Supreme Court case from 2015, mainly for one reason. It's not their job to write the laws. It's not their job to make human rights legal. They're supposed to interpret the laws, make sure they're constitutional or not. They should throw out the laws that are unconstitutional, not throw out the constitution to pass a law or executive action. I would actually support overturning the ruling, but I also support creating an amendment that legalizes same-sex marriage everywhere in the US while making it illegal to put marriage into politics at any level (which means you can't restrict marriage anymore).


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 24, 2016)

What's sad is that 13/50 states don't allow same sex marriage or at least gay marriage.  If Trump wins he will probably make the situation worse as if deporting the illegals wasn't enough.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 24, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> What's sad is that 37/50 states don't allow same sex marriage or at least gay marriage.  If Trump wins he will probably make the situation worse as if deporting the illegals wasn't enough.



I know it's unfortunate. But if my pro-LGBT amendment was made a constitutional amendment, it would be forced nationwide. We did this with the 13th amendment, 14th amendment, 15th amendment, and 19th amendment, so I bet it would work with this amendment. And don't mention repeals. We did this to the 18th amendment for extraordinary reasons. We're not gonna do it to the other amendments.


----------



## Corrie (Oct 24, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> What's sad is that 37/50 states don't allow same sex marriage or at least gay marriage.  If Trump wins he will probably make the situation worse as if deporting the illegals wasn't enough.



Wait... wasn't gay marriage legalized in the USA this year?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 24, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I would not refute to any of these arguments since that does make him evil, but the third thing, I am ambivalent about it. I do not support taking away LGBT rights. I don't. However, I am against the Supreme Court case from 2015, mainly for one reason. It's not their job to write the laws. It's not their job to make human rights legal. They're supposed to interpret the laws, make sure they're constitutional or not. They should throw out the laws that are unconstitutional, not throw out the constitution to pass a law or executive action. I would actually support overturning the ruling, but I also support creating an amendment that legalizes same-sex marriage everywhere in the US while making it illegal to put marriage into politics at any level (which means you can't restrict marriage anymore).



Absolutely. I'm pretty sure that there is no clause anywhere in the constitution that says same sex marriage is an abomination and should never be allowed. It's the state's decision, anyways; it's not up to the national government to decide marriage laws.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh I'm so sorry I got it wrong. I meant 37 legalized gay marriage. That's better lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

so 13 don't allow it yet :/


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 24, 2016)

Trump4America2016 said:


> Here we go a smart man or woman. Good on you sir or Ma'am



He's smarter than you.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 24, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> Cause no one has heard of this man until he decided to embarrass himself by running for president.



My parents had heard lots about the man before he ran for office. That's why they dislike him so much. He's done sexist/racist things in the past, which really turns them off for him being president.
Though yeah, lots of younger people (including myself) that weren't around those 20 years or so ago didn't know who he was until his run for presidency.


----------



## Jawile (Oct 24, 2016)

King Dad said:


> speaking of commies, i forgot that Trump is smitten by vladimir putin, that could indeed cause some problems stateside and abroad if trump were to win...



What I want to know is why people are so scared of being allied with Russia, the nation that has more numerous and more powerful nukes than us and is not afraid at all to launch them. There is no reason why we shouldn't be working together with Russia to crush real threats such as terrorism.

Now, Hillary on the other hand, who wants to enforce a no-fly zone over Syria... Oh God no


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 24, 2016)

Trump4America2016 said:


> Why can't you guys accept they both suck
> 
> But Hillary is way worse and belongs in Prison



They both belong in prison.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Oct 24, 2016)

Sadly both aren't the best for America but Hilary would be our best bet for presidency mainly because i dont find her as stupid as Trump. Hopefully he doesnt win


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 24, 2016)

King Dad said:


> uh, to get in bed with communist China.  yeah, that's an improvement.    if you guys suddenly like commies so much, you should just let them come down from your mountains and run things.
> 
> speaking of commies, i forgot that Trump is smitten by vladimir putin, that could indeed cause some problems stateside and abroad if trump were to win...


Russia isn't communist anymore you know, last time I checked Russia hasn't been communist since 1991, the collapse of the Soviet Union.

- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> Sadly both aren't the best for America but Hilary would be our best bet for presidency mainly because i dont find her as stupid as Trump. Hopefully he doesnt win



Hopefully


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 24, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I like how nobody started actively hating on Trump until he started to run for the presidency.
> 
> I also like how I'm not seeing any recent criticisms on Clinton. Is she a saint or something?


It's one thing to host the Celebrity Apprentice or own a beauty pageant; it's another thing to be elected to arguably the most important position in the world. People don't care what Trump says and does as a private citizen, but they should care what he says and does now that he is running for president. Trump has never held elected office, so it's the media's responsibility to inform the American people exactly who they're voting for. Hillary Clinton has been receiving public scrutiny for 25 years and she has received a lot of criticism during this election. Clinton's emails, her role in the Bengazi attack, and Bill Clinton's misconduct have already been beaten to death by the media, but we learn new things (mostly bad stuff) about Trump every day because he has been scrutinized like a politician for only a little more than a year.


----------



## Jared:3 (Oct 24, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> What call? Do you think she actually planned the attack?



No but all she had to do was pick up the phone for help, instead she was too lazy and let them die

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> Why you asking yourself questions, bruh?



Not understanding?...

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> I seriously doubt that someone like Trump *doesn't* have mob connections
> 
> also, even if it's not straight-up killing, if you count his decades of intentionally underhanded and grossly incompetent business practices screwing over tons of people, well then....



Tbh he is a smart man, he has 4 billion of a net worth, he's worth something, and also you barley answered the question hmm wonder why...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whatever I'm not wasting my time arguing


----------



## Dim (Oct 24, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> No but all she had to do was pick up the phone for help, instead she was too lazy and let them die
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


At first you said you support Hillary then 10-15 minutes later you're against her. Which is it?


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 24, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> No but all she had to do was pick up the phone for help, instead she was too lazy and let them die



Stopping an active terrorist attack isn't as easy as ordering a pizza from Dominos.


----------



## Jared:3 (Oct 25, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Stopping an active terrorist attack isn't as easy as ordering a pizza from Dominos.



Really? It's funny how she's responsible for their deaths, she should be in jail accountable

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> At first you said you support Hillary then 10-15 minutes later you're against her. Which is it?



I'm actually libatarian now


----------



## Maga (Oct 25, 2016)

Oh plulice~! Do you even know Enrique Pe?a Nieto? lololol he's like a fusion of this two lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 25, 2016)

Maga said:


> Oh plulice~! Do you even know Enrique Pe?a Nieto? lololol he's like a fusion of this two lmao



How bad is he though? And how was the guy before him (I do know a lot about Mexico, I just can't spell the previous president's name)?


----------



## Jared:3 (Oct 25, 2016)

Gary Johnson 2016 (never going to happen,,,)))::((


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 25, 2016)

Jawile said:


> What I want to know is why people are so scared of being allied with Russia, the nation that has more numerous and more powerful nukes than us and is not afraid at all to launch them. There is no reason why we shouldn't be working together with Russia to crush real threats such as terrorism.
> 
> Now, Hillary on the other hand, who wants to enforce a no-fly zone over Syria... Oh God no



If we became allies with Russia we could strike down terrorism in the middle east. That is Trump's plan. He said it during the final debate. I will be very disappointed if he doesn't follow through with it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was re-watching the first thirty or so minutes of the final debate, and I was keeping my eye on Hillary. While I may not like the things she has done, though, I do agree with some things she says.

Her abortion law is much better than Trump's and he mentioned that he doesn't want women having an abortion 3 or 4 days before the baby is due, but Hillary never openly said she supported that, either. She supports Roe v. Wade and I don't have a problem with that.

She apparently doesn't understand that more gun control has a tendency to lead to more gun violence. She says she supports the second amendment but wants to take guns away from crooks. That doesn't mean they won't find a way to get one.

She wants to grant amnesty to all illegal immigrants, which is very, very unfair to those who came to the US legally.

I also find it kind of funny that when Hillary was asked about the open border issue, she completely steered the conversation away.


I started to laugh when she and Trump kept interrupting each other and arguing. They look like children up on that stage, making fools of themselves.


I wonder what could happen if we could convince every to vote libertarian so we won't have to deal with these two children. It's just too bad that nobody knows anything about Gary Johnson's plan for the US. Heck, I don't even really know.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 25, 2016)

Oh my gosh Hillary was on "El Gordo y la Flaca" aka the fat man and the skinny woman (it's like "Good Morning America", but for Spanish people lol). (I know because I saw it.) She was talking about supporting the Latino community and she was even dancing with them it was so funny and good. XD She also talked about a Spanish man who was ~18 when he was sent to Iraq for a battle, and he died. Ever since he was little he always looked up to America and wasn't even from there, dreamed to be in the army. It was really inspirational for the whole Spanish community. This is the video: 



The part with the soldier starts at 4:01, they're talking in Spanish but at least you can read the English on the video they show.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2016)

What is wrong with America?  Who in their right mind would nominate these ***holes for president?


----------



## earthquake (Oct 25, 2016)

ok


----------



## Jawile (Oct 25, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Gary Johnson 2016 (never going to happen,,,)))::((



I'm a libertarian as well, but Gary Johnson is not exactly a good candidate.
I advise you watch this video:


----------



## Red Cat (Oct 26, 2016)

Jawile said:


> What I want to know is why people are so scared of being allied with Russia, the nation that has more numerous and more powerful nukes than us and is not afraid at all to launch them. There is no reason why we shouldn't be working together with Russia to crush real threats such as terrorism.
> 
> Now, Hillary on the other hand, who wants to enforce a no-fly zone over Syria... Oh God no



Russia has no interest in "teaming up" with the U.S. to stop terrorism. Putin just wants to invade countries and extend his power and influence across the world. Trump likes Putin because Trump admires Putin's authoritarianism and Putin likes Trump because Trump has no foreign policy experience and will be a pushover as president. The United States is one of the few checks on Russia and electing Trump as commander-in-chief would severely weaken the U.S. and NATO and give countries like Russia, China, North Korea, and Iran more power.


----------



## Jared:3 (Oct 26, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Russia has no interest in "teaming up" with the U.S. to stop terrorism. Putin just wants to invade countries and extend his power and influence across the world. Trump likes Putin because Trump admires Putin's authoritarianism and Putin likes Trump because Trump has no foreign policy experience and will be a pushover as president. The United States is one of the few checks on Russia and electing Trump as commander-in-chief would severely weaken the U.S. and NATO and give countries like Russia, China, North Korea, and Iran more power.


Yeah well electing a criminal is just as bad as loud mouth trump


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 26, 2016)

jared, please stop trying to embarrass yourself

I mean you're doing a fine job, but there's better places for that


----------



## Brad (Oct 26, 2016)

There's a lot of hyperbole in this thread haha.

Nothing is gonna change no matter who gets elected.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2016)

Jawile said:


> I'm a libertarian as well, but Gary Johnson is not exactly a good candidate.
> I advise you watch this video:



There's more sad candidates than one would expect.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 26, 2016)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> What is wrong with America?  Who in their right mind would nominate these ***holes for president?



I know right


----------



## phoenixfab (Oct 26, 2016)

I hate them both with a fiery passion, but at least Hillary isn't constantly making fun of others and at least she has basic morals. 

Also please nobody aggressively fight me over this I'm to exhausted thank


----------



## shannenenen (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm pretty middle ground on everything when it comes to politics. I tend to lean more Democratically, but there are oftentimes a lot of things I disagree with within that party. I don't like any candidate, not even Evan McMullin, whom everyone in my state loves. I think Gary Johnson is sketchy and that Jill Stein is kind of crazy. Clinton isn't completely trustworthy, but at least she treats human beings with respect. I will never vote for Donald Trump. He makes me ashamed of being American as well as just a human being in general. While he and McMullin have a better chance at winning my state's electoral votes, I'm voting my conscience and voting for Hillary. This is my first election, and while I wish I could be a dreamer and vote for McMullin because he's "better" than the main party candidates, I don't think he has a chance. That said, I think Hillary is a fundamentally better person than Donald, even if she's made a lot of mistakes.


----------



## earthquake (Oct 26, 2016)

donald trump biography 



Spoiler



DONALD J. TRUMP
Chairman and President, The Trump Organization

Donald J. Trump is the very definition of the American success story, continually setting the standards of excellence while expanding his interests in real estate, sports, and entertainment. He is the archetypal businessman –– a deal maker without peer.

Mr. Trump started his business career in an office he shared with his father in Sheepshead Bay, Brooklyn, New York. He worked with his father for five years, where they were busy making deals together. Mr. Trump has been quoted as saying, “"My father was my mentor, and I learned a tremendous amount about every aspect of the construction industry from him.”" Likewise, Fred C. Trump often stated that “"some of my best deals were made by my son, Donald...everything he touches seems to turn to gold.”" Mr. Trump then entered the very different world of Manhattan real estate.

In New York City and around the world, the Trump signature is synonymous with the most prestigious of addresses.  Among them are the world-renowned Fifth Avenue skyscraper, Trump Tower, and the luxury residential buildings, Trump Parc, Trump Palace, Trump Plaza, 610 Park Avenue, The Trump World Tower (the tallest building on the East Side of Manhattan), and Trump Park Avenue.  Mr. Trump was also responsible for the designation and construction of the Jacob Javits Convention Center on land controlled by him, known as the West 34th Street Railroad Yards, and the total exterior restoration of the Grand Central Terminal as part of his conversion of the neighboring Commodore Hotel into the Grand Hyatt Hotel. The development is considered one of the most successful restorations in the City and earned Mr. Trump an award from Manhattan’'s Community Board Five for the "“tasteful and creative recycling of a distinguished hotel."” Over the years, Mr. Trump has owned and sold many great buildings in New York including the Plaza Hotel (which he renovated and brought back to its original grandeur, as heralded by the New York Times Magazine), the St. Moritz Hotel (three times and now called the Ritz Carlton on Central Park South) and until 2002, the land under the Empire State Building (which allowed the land and lease to be merged together for the first time in over 50 years).

Additionally, the NikeTown store is owned by Mr. Trump, on East 57th Street and adjacent to Tiffany's. In early 2008, Gucci opened their largest store in the world in Trump Tower.

In 1997, the Trump International Hotel & Tower opened its doors to the world. This 52 story mixed–use super luxury hotel and residential building is located on the crossroads of Manhattan's West Side, on Central Park West at Columbus Circle. It was designed by the world-famous architect, Philip Johnson, and has achieved some of the highest sales prices and rentals in the United States. As one of only three hotels in the nation to have received a double Forbes Five-Star rating for both the hotel and its restaurant, Jean-Georges, it has also received the Five Star Diamond Award from the American Academy of Hospitality Sciences, and was voted the number one business hotel in New York City by Travel + Leisure Magazine. Conde Nast Traveler Magazine has named it the number one hotel in the US, and its innovative concept has been copied worldwide. It has won the Forbes Five-Star Hotel Award each year from 2009 to 2015 and ranked in the Conde Nast Traveler "Readers' Choice" awards every year since 2010. This year marks the eighteenth anniversary of this Trump Hotel Collection gem.

Mr. Trump was also the developer of the largest parcel of land in New York City, the former West Side Rail Yards which is now Trump Place. On this 100 acre property, fronting along the Hudson River from 59th Street to 72nd Street, is the largest development ever approved by the New York City Planning Commission. There are a total of 16 buildings on the site, with Mr. Trump building the first nine buildings and the other portion of land being sold for a substantial amount. Mr. Trump also donated a 25 acre waterfront park on Trump Place and a 700 foot sculptured pier to the city of New York.

Other acquisitions in New York City include The Trump Building at 40 Wall Street, the landmark 1.3 million square foot, 72-story building located in Manhattan's Financial District, directly across from the New York Stock Exchange and the tallest building in downtown Manhattan. This purchase, which took place at the depths of the New York City real estate market, is said to be one of the best real estate deals made in the last twenty-five years and is considered to have one of the most beautiful "Tops" of any building in the country. In addition, Mr. Trump built 610 Park Avenue (at 64th Street), formerly known as the Mayfair Regent Hotel, which was very successfully converted into super-luxury condominium apartments achieving, at that time, the highest prices on Park Avenue. Further east, adjacent to the United Nations, sits the spectacular Trump World Tower, a 90-story luxury residential building and one of the tallest residential towers in the world. The Trump World Tower has received rave reviews from the architectural critics, with Herbert Muschamp of the New York Times calling it "a handsome hunk of a glass tower." Likewise, Trump World Tower is considered one of the most successful condominium towers ever built in the United States.

In 2001, Mr. Trump announced plans for his first foray into Chicago, where he planned to build the Trump International Hotel & Tower/Chicago. The 2.7 million square foot, 92-story mixed-use tower is located on the banks of the Chicago River, directly west of Michigan Avenue (the most prominent site in Chicago), and is one of the tallest residences in the world and the ninth tallest building in the world. The architect is Skidmore, Owings & Merrill, Chicago, and the tower also includes four levels of retail shops. The hotel opened in January of 2008 to great acclaim, and in 2010 received Travel + Leisure Magazine's award as the #1 Hotel in the US and Canada as well as their "World's Best Business Hotel" Award in 2014. Conde Nast Traveler ranked the hotel in its "Readers' Choice Awards" every year since 2011. The hotel has earned Five-Star ratings for hotel and restaurant in the Forbes Travel Guide Awards in 2014 and 2015, and has been a AAA Five Diamond Hotel award winner since 2011.


----------



## Jared:3 (Oct 26, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> jared, please stop trying to embarrass yourself
> 
> I mean you're doing a fine job, but there's better places for that



I can't say my opinion? Does anyone remember a free country?


----------



## uwuzumakii (Oct 26, 2016)

What ever happened to Colonel Sanders? He was a pretty decent candidate. Also what about all of those 3rd parties out there? Maybe not the Libertarian one this time... But still. We aren't stuck with just two awful people. If voters were more knowledgeable about voting, we wouldn't have to have EITHER evils as our candidate. It isn't just "either-or".


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> What ever happened to Colonel Sanders? He was a pretty decent candidate. Also what about all of those 3rd parties out there? Maybe not the Libertarian one this time... But still. We aren't stuck with just two awful people. If voters were more knowledgeable about voting, we wouldn't have to have EITHER evils as our candidate. It isn't just "either-or".



Jill Stein isn't great though IMO.


----------



## Eudial (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm not pleased with either of them. I really wish we could start the election cycle over.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## N e s s (Oct 27, 2016)

The U.S. isn't doomed. Calm down.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jared:3 said:


> I can't say my opinion? Does anyone remember a free country?



I mean you kinda already have said your opinion but w/e


----------



## Jared:3 (Oct 27, 2016)

N e s s said:


> The U.S. isn't doomed. Calm down.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I wasn't responding to you, and sorry but idc about that SCHIP program


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 27, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> I can't say my opinion? Does anyone remember a free country?



I don't know if you haven't noticed but America isn't the land of the free anymore, there has also NEVER been liberty and justice for all. America is 11 in economic freedom, 31 in personal freedom, and 20 in human freedom.

- - - Post Merge - - -



N e s s said:


> The U.S. isn't doomed. Calm down.



Yes it is.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 27, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> I can't say my opinion? Does anyone remember a free country?



America has never been a free place to state opinions in a rude or offensive manner, at least without a backlash. That's exactly what you're doing. You still have freedom, but immaturity is always frowned upon.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SugardewVillage said:


> I don't know if you haven't noticed but America isn't the land of the free anymore, there has also NEVER been liberty and justice for all. America is 11 in economic freedom, 31 in personal freedom, and 20 in human freedom.



Let's not get too cynical about it. Most of our freedoms may have gone away, but whatever is taking away our freedoms is gonna fail. Obamacare is imploding, people are already rebelling against political correctness, people no longer have respect in our government because of corrupt bureaucracies, and people have lost respect in the media over their lies. We're already at the start of this phase.



> Yes it is.



I am more prepared for a third term of George Bush's presidency than either of these two winning.


----------



## moonford (Oct 27, 2016)

Your country was doomed a long time ago.
Your country will never be great, in fact no country has ever been great and will never great. 

Its sad really.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 27, 2016)

Discord said:


> Be aware that your feeble government is controlled by a newborn baby and a frail elderly lady.
> 
> Anyways, I'm not voting for Trump nor Hilary, I'm voting for the meteor that decimates our planet.
> 
> _2016: Just end it already..._



Be aware that that Queen Elizabeth II and Princess Charlotte have little power over the country.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trump4America2016 said:


> But the thing is Trump didn't serve as a secretary of state and was the congresswoman of a state she was she's been deep in this corruption for year which affects America
> Trump being rude and overall a asshat won't affect your life like it haven't been for years
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I don't think that you can think about things well, or you're just ignoring what's going on in the world.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> lol ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that guy in Finland might be fine, it's very peaceful there, and since when do American politics talk about Finland, pretty much never.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 27, 2016)

bigger34 said:


> #iwantbernieback



#MeToo


----------



## Jawile (Oct 27, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> What ever happened to Colonel Sanders? He was a pretty decent candidate. Also what about all of those 3rd parties out there? Maybe not the Libertarian one this time... But still. We aren't stuck with just two awful people. If voters were more knowledgeable about voting, we wouldn't have to have EITHER evils as our candidate. It isn't just "either-or".



Know what happened to Sanders? Hillary rigged the election against him, that's what happened.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv_a24sF84Q&ab_channel=Itzmoe'NStuff (video on it)
http://usuncut.com/politics/dnc-email-leak-exposes-bias/ (sources)
http://www.businessinsider.com/leaked-dnc-emails-wikileaks-2016-7#


----------



## Capeet (Oct 28, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> I think that guy in Finland might be fine, it's very peaceful there, and since when do American politics talk about Finland, pretty much never.


 The election result will have an effect on us but I wouldn't go as far as to say that we're doomed just because a bad candidate will get elected in the US. That doesn't equal WW3 or a worldwide recession or anything else that would inevitably make us 'doomed'. Sure, the new elect could potentially mess things up but we don't know that yet and I don't think that exaggerating their future effect will bring any good at this point.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Oct 28, 2016)

MozzarellaSticks said:


> We've had worse. We elected Bush. Twice.



Actually Bush didn't even get the most votes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> Friendly reminder to keep things civil here and that the staff is always watching, even when you sleep or duct tape your webcams



Sounds like the U.S. Government.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Everyone against Trump, fill Trump4America2016's account with ||***ANTI-TRUMP PROPAGANDA***||


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I am more prepared for a third term of George Bush's presidency than either of these two winning.



...That's insane, you actually would support George fricking Bush? (jr not sr)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 31, 2016)

oath2order said:


> ...That's insane, you actually would support George fricking Bush? (jr not sr)



Yes, I support George Bush over both Trump and Clinton. I even support him over FDR (but not over Truman). The thing here is that Obama ruined our nation much more than Buchanan (he didn't even start the war) and Hoover (it was the attitudes of Americans in the 20's that lead to the depression). We are more divided than we were during the Civil War. Obamacare was a socialist principle, and most forms of socialism (including socialized medicine) is bad for America. Of course I would support the presidents hated by liberals more than socialists like Obama. Of course I would support the current Republicans in power over the liberal commoners in America (except for a couple of TBT liberals and those who were my good friends). But even Bush wasn't a good president. So I wouldn't support Bush more than half the presidents, but I do support him over FDR and LBJ, whom I have more respect for than all of the post-Nixon Democrats and the two people running for president this year.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

Obamacare is based off Romneycare lmao.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2016)

I just pray to God that there will be someone who is brave enough to step up and say that the way things are going are not good. There needs to be a change. I have a feeling that Hillary Clinton probably won't completely *ruin* our country, but I don't trust her because she's lied so many times.

But I don't trust Trump either.

They're both terrible.

The problem is that many people aren't completely educated about either candidate. They look at their respective candidates through rose-colored filters and think they're just the best people in the world, when in reality they're both just awful.

Like my parents think that Donald Trump is really awesome and absolutely refuse to accept anything bad that he has done. And as such, they will only accept the bad things that Hillary as done, not the good.

People need to stop thinking this way.


----------



## mayortiffany (Nov 6, 2016)

Dear USA,

We get it. Both candidates are unfavourable. But one candidate will affect us far worse than the other. There was a poll conducted today by Ipsos, a polling firm. Not sure if they work in the US too, but 82% of Canadians prefer Clinton over Trump. I think there might be a reason for this. As your allies, please. At least you will get an iota of respect on the international stage with Clinton. At least she won't rip up NAFTA and leave our country scrambling. She just won't ratify something that could give us more opportunities.

Look. I know it's hard. But, think of the impact your decision will have on the rest of us. 

Sincerely, Canada.


----------



## v0x (Nov 6, 2016)

Steve Harvey is our only hope.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2016)

Phantom R said:


> Steve Harvey is our only hope.


It's hard to believe it would have to come to this xD


----------



## Fleshy (Nov 7, 2016)

Neither candidate is favoriable, neither is even slightly good in my opinion, I don't see either outcome as a good one and I'm confused as to why these two were chosen as the canidates. 

As a British person, I've involved myself in British politics, for the vast majority of it, there seems to be some sort of professionalism there, that all seems missing from this election. I'm honesty shocked at how little professionalism is involved in this and how it just seems like one massive meme, the debates are more like reality tv shows than presediential debates, filled with jokes, shouting, insults and whatnot.

Whatever happens, I hope things end up working out. Although I don't see either canidates really as president material.


----------



## WeiMoote (Nov 7, 2016)

I just can't wait for this toxic election to be over with...


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 7, 2016)

WeiMoote said:


> I just can't wait for this toxic election to be over with...



I'm just afraid that Trump won't let it go if he loses.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Nov 7, 2016)

Can we all just cool it and hope to god neither one of them gets president? In the meantime, why don't we marvel at how the Youtuber and Viner rip, Lizzzaaa met your wonderful president Barack Obama!






- - - Post Merge - - -

Can we all just cool it and hope to god neither one of them gets president? In the meantime, why don't we marvel at how the Youtuber and Viner rip, Lizzzaaa met your wonderful president Barack Obama!


----------



## seliph (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh shoot I forgot America expires tomorrow.

Good luck guys, I'd offer smuggling some of you in my house but y'know.


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Nov 7, 2016)

*British laughter*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> I'm just afraid that Trump won't let it go if he loses.



I know he isn't going to let go. I'm just afraid he's gonna do something bad.

I mean I guess if he kills Hillary then he'll be in jail and they'll both be gone so that's some kind of hope.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 7, 2016)

I have a question. If Darren Wilson ran for president instead of Trump, would it be any better or worse? I know he wouldn't be interested, but at least he is a better person than Trump based on moral characteristics.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 7, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I have a question. If Darren Wilson ran for president instead of Trump, would it be any better or worse? I know he wouldn't be interested, but at least he is a better person than Trump based on moral characteristics.



I think that it would be repetitively the same amount of animosity and outrage as it is with Trump. You'd have your Neo-Nazi and KKK members endorsing him as with Trump and unwavering "Cops can do no wrong" supporters stand behind him. You'd have your Democrats try to discredit him almost on a daily, and almost ensure a Democrat victory, although much easier than now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 7, 2016)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> I think that it would be repetitively the same amount of animosity and outrage as it is with Trump. You'd have your Neo-Nazi and KKK members endorsing him as with Trump and unwavering "Cops can do no wrong" supporters stand behind him. You'd have your Democrats try to discredit him almost on a daily, and almost ensure a Democrat victory, although much easier than now.



I wouldn't support him for president anyway since he doesn't seem fit, but that was a hypothetical question because Darren Wilson was the most divisive man in America two years ago. Now it's Donald Trump. But at least he is a better person in general. He didn't suggest banning an entire race or building a wall. He isn't abusive towards women or in favor of getting more power. He's just a normal guy unlike Trump, who always wants attention.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2016)

I don't care if Trump wants to build a wall and make Mexico pay for it.

But the real question is, will they do it? He can't force them. Plus, that seems like a really rude gesture to make illegal immigrants get out of our country.

This is only one example of why I'm afraid of him being elected president.

But my parents have their hearts set on him. My mom actually said "I have to get to the polls tomorrow so Hillary can't win by one measly vote!" She's prob gonna win the electoral vote anyways so who cares.


----------



## Jawile (Nov 7, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I don't care if Trump wants to build a wall and make Mexico pay for it.
> 
> But the real question is, will they do it? He can't force them. Plus, that seems like a really rude gesture to make illegal immigrants get out of our country.
> 
> ...



Mexico's gone on record as to say as they are NOT paying for the wall. Even threw some vulgarity in there, last I remember.

I think we need greater border security, and I support Trump's ideas on border control - but the "Legendary Wall" is just a pipe dream and getting Mexico to pay for it is impossible.


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm going to vote for a corn chip


----------



## Qwerty111 (Nov 7, 2016)

I live in England and often we all pass judgement on the candidates. Our house is a pro hilary one - or moreso, an anti trump one. We find him hilariously stupid and it's honestly beyond me how females support him even though his horrible statements. If America votes Trump in they will be the laughing stock of the world, because it just shows who they want to represent them.

Although Hillary is no angel. No way! She made a lot of mistakes, with all the emails and stuff. And her moral compass isn't the best. She is more qualified for the job though, with experience in politics. But gosh, I don't know.

America's voting system is so weird like wat. how work. I.

also don't reply to this in anger
i'm British and just think trump is silly aha


----------



## Koopa K (Nov 7, 2016)

Neither candidate is good. Hillary's corrupt and a criminal (she's likely bribing the FBI to not investigate), and Trump is, well, Trump. Need I say more. Tomorrow is the day the USA dies. Yay.


----------



## WeiMoote (Nov 7, 2016)

Nebudelic said:


>



Indeed. 

In all seriousness, though... The entire town I live in supports Trump. In all my traveling into town, I have not once, seen a Hilary sign...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2016)

Koopa K said:


> Tomorrow is the day the USA dies. Yay.



It's too bad I didn't have time to come up with an evacuation plan for the next nuclear world war.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 7, 2016)

WeiMoote said:


> Indeed.
> 
> In all seriousness, though... The entire town I live in supports Trump. In all my traveling into town, I have not once, seen a Hilary sign...



I finally saw my first Clinton/Kane sign a few weeks ago. I live in the south, so this isn't really all that uncommon considering Republican and Conservative ideals are all over here.

I never saw an Obama yardsign in 08 and 12, but look at the results


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2016)

Koopa K said:


> Tomorrow is the day the USA dies. Yay.



don't worry, we'll probably take the rest of the world with us


----------



## Micah (Nov 8, 2016)

xSuperMario64x said:


> If Donald Trump becomes president he will make us a laughing stock and never live up to expectations.


Um, you do realize that JFK made us a laughingstock after the Bay of Pigs, but look how that turned out.


----------



## Blixin (Nov 8, 2016)

himeki said:


> lmao im not doomed im in england //sips tea





Eline said:


> I'm not doomed either, I'm in the Netherlands //smokes weed



ahem, I'm British but living in the Netherlands, so... //joins in

In all honesty.... good luck, guys D:


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 8, 2016)

How the **** did you guys end up with these two candidates? *scratches head*


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 8, 2016)

a garbage capitalistic 24/7 cycle news system that solely cares about views/ratings at the cost of any and all morality, and people taking things as jokes for way too long are two of the biggest things I blame

so memes and media


----------



## moonford (Nov 8, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> don't worry, we'll probably take the rest of the world with us



Nope, I won't let you Murica! 

How, How & How did you end up with these two! I'm surprised Trump hasn't been killed, I think someone tried and hes English too. Its a message to you all don't vote for Trump. ~ Everywhere that isn't Russia because Russia wants the world to end, I hate Putin.


----------



## iFallOutBoy (Nov 8, 2016)

Why both of these people!


----------



## Goby (Nov 8, 2016)

We could have stopped the doom if everyone who agreed with 3rd party actually voted 3rd party. But I guess that's a moot point since everyone voted already.


----------



## Rainbowkiwibird (Nov 8, 2016)

Sad Election Day...


----------



## chaicow (Nov 8, 2016)

I am disappointed with the citizens of America.


----------



## WeiMoote (Nov 8, 2016)

All we can do is be *VERY* careful these next few weeks, or months.


----------



## 3skulls (Nov 9, 2016)

I am not doomed and I live in the United States.

No matter who the president is. They will not control me as a person.


----------



## Micah (Nov 9, 2016)

Goby said:


> We could have stopped the doom if everyone who agreed with 3rd party actually voted 3rd party. But I guess that's a moot point since everyone voted already.


My problem with 3rd party is that they still don't represent the values I uphold to. It's a good solution, just not the one I felt comfortable voting for (for the record, I didn't vote in this election because I just moved to a different state).


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Nov 9, 2016)

You could move to Canada. Oh, wait.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Dec 7, 2016)

Looks like my uncle is gonna get deported back to Brazil in January. If Trump thinks it's gonna happen that fast of course.

- - - Post Merge - - -



AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> You could move to Canada. Oh, wait.



Justin Trudeau says he doesn't think people would actually move to Canada, he said it would just be like other elections when people say that. Well this video proves him wrong.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 7, 2016)

The United States has pretty much always been "doomed." I mean I'm a nihilist so I'll be fine, but not a lot has changed in 300 years.


----------



## nami26 (Dec 7, 2016)

eh we'll be fine. we survived as a country this long for more than 300 years, WE SHOULDNT LET THIS ELECTION BRING US DOWN, either if youre a Hillary supporter or a Trump supporter, keep on living life normally.


----------



## N e s s (Dec 7, 2016)

It pisses me off how millennials think that their vote "didn't count" and went ahead and voted for 3rd party. Everybody knew that Gary Johnson and Jill Stein weren't going to win, the people who voted for them didn't care enough to consider the fact that we could have Donald Trump as a president, and now look at the hell hole we're in.

In fact, I'm atleast 95% sure that Donald didn't even think he was going to win. Why else would he go whining that the election was "rigged against him"? He would have rather burned the whole house down rather then think of the greater good. I'm done with all of this crap, it pisses me off enough how kids at my school actually have the nerve to make jokes about it too. I've heard kids in my class actually say "One nation *under trump*" during the pledge of allegiance, and they don't even act phased about it.

Moral of the story: literally anyone can become president and we're all screwed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



nami26 said:


> eh we'll be fine. we survived as a country this long for more than 300 years, WE SHOULDNT LET THIS ELECTION BRING US DOWN, either if youre a Hillary supporter or a Trump supporter, keep on living life normally.



Also, no. I'm not going to live life normally when there is a walking turd who is about to be the main face of america.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 7, 2016)

nami26 said:


> eh we'll be fine. we survived as a country this long for more than 300 years, WE SHOULDNT LET THIS ELECTION BRING US DOWN, either if youre a Hillary supporter or a Trump supporter, keep on living life normally.



The president of the United States isn't just some figurehead like the Queen of England. There is a reason why billions of dollars were spent on the election. There is a possibility things will be okay and I certainly hope so, but I'm not too optimistic about the next four years.


----------



## Jawile (Dec 7, 2016)

To everyone who thinks that a 3rd party vote is "wasted": you're wrong.

If a third-party candidate takes 5% of the vote, they receive a _ton_ of money to campaign with next election ($9+ mil.) so I'd say even if they don't win the election, that'd be a win for the party. Getting third parties the votes they deserve will help us end the awful two-party system we have going right now. So if someone told you that you wasted your vote voting for Johnson, Stein, or any of the other candidates: tell them they're wrong. There's no such thing as a wasted vote (except if you wrote in Harambe or something)


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 7, 2016)

Jawile said:


> To everyone who thinks that a 3rd party vote is "wasted": you're wrong.
> 
> If a third-party candidate takes 5% of the vote, they receive a _ton_ of money to campaign with next election ($9+ mil.) so I'd say even if they don't win the election, that'd be a win for the party. Getting third parties the votes they deserve will help us end the awful two-party system we have going right now. So if someone told you that you wasted your vote voting for Johnson, Stein, or any of the other candidates: tell them they're wrong. There's no such thing as a wasted vote (except if you wrote in Harambe or something)



If a third-party gained 2% more of the vote every presidential election, you'd be dead before a third-party candidate actually wins. Trump was basically a third-party candidate, but he ran in the Republican primary and won because people got out and voted for him. The Green and Libertarian parties are a joke. They don't even win local or state elections so they sure as hell aren't going to win a national election anytime soon.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 8, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Moral of the story: literally anyone can become president and we're all screwed.



That is true. It happened with every president, even with Lincoln. And I'm not really a fan of him (I actually am more of a Ted Cruz supporter), but I do accept the results of the election (no matter who wins), and one thing I'm glad that happened is that it shows how radical leftism is a complete disaster. It already failed with the fiscal issues several times, but it's already failing on the social issues. For example, remember that case when a family-owned Christian bakery shut down because they refuse to bake a wedding cake for a gay couple (since that means they would be forced to attend the wedding)? The lawyer involved in the case ran for Secretary of State in Oregon and lost. Even when Oregon is one of the most socially liberal states in America, the voters would not vote him for his bullying of that family. This is one of the extreme leftist cases where even the left wing couldn't tolerate. America has been moving further to the left wing for like 240 years, but it already reached the tipping point. The bathroom debate, political correctness, and safe spaces are some of the many social issues where the left wing is at the extreme. I believe that all of this is the final straw.

And the shift from left to right is not just happening in America, but also in Europe. Remember Brexit? That was an example of how radical leftism on the social issues is failing. Even other parts in Europe are switching to the right.

The bottom line is, fiscal liberalism failed several times, but social liberalism is already beginning to implode. A lot of you guys may support the liberal side of the current social issues, and may not like seeing that get reversed, but they really don't work.



> Also, no. I'm not going to live life normally when there is a walking turd who is about to be the main face of america.



I thought Obama was the worst president, but I lived my life normally under the past eight years (except when I was forced to eat little in response to a weight loss surgery). I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 8, 2016)

Just so you guys know, Ross Perot was the last third-party candidate that did well in an election.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Dec 8, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> That is true. It happened with every president, even with Lincoln. And I'm not really a fan of him (I actually am more of a Ted Cruz supporter), but I do accept the results of the election (no matter who wins), and one thing I'm glad that happened is that it shows how radical leftism is a complete disaster. It already failed with the fiscal issues several times, but it's already failing on the social issues. For example, remember that case when a family-owned Christian bakery shut down because they refuse to bake a wedding cake for a gay couple (since that means they would be forced to attend the wedding)? The lawyer involved in the case ran for Secretary of State in Oregon and lost. Even when Oregon is one of the most socially liberal states in America, the voters would not vote him for his bullying of that family. This is one of the extreme leftist cases where even the left wing couldn't tolerate. America has been moving further to the left wing for like 240 years, but it already reached the tipping point. The bathroom debate, political correctness, and safe spaces are some of the many social issues where the left wing is at the extreme. I believe that all of this is the final straw.
> 
> And the shift from left to right is not just happening in America, but also in Europe. Remember Brexit? That was an example of how radical leftism on the social issues is failing. Even other parts in Europe are switching to the right.
> 
> ...



Yeah, Obama is definantly not the worst president, and Trump is obviously far worse than Obama.
Also, that family you were talking about, I'm not completely against the situation that happened, I understand they didn't want to go to the wedding (probably because of their beliefs) but, I am against them refusing to do it because the couple is gay.

- - - Post Merge - - -



N e s s said:


> Also, no. I'm not going to live life normally when there is a walking turd who is about to be the main face of america.


I don't think it is possible for me to live a normal life.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 8, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> That is true. It happened with every president, even with Lincoln. And I'm not really a fan of him (I actually am more of a Ted Cruz supporter), but I do accept the results of the election (no matter who wins), and one thing I'm glad that happened is that it shows how radical leftism is a complete disaster. It already failed with the fiscal issues several times, but it's already failing on the social issues. For example, remember that case when a family-owned Christian bakery shut down because they refuse to bake a wedding cake for a gay couple (since that means they would be forced to attend the wedding)? The lawyer involved in the case ran for Secretary of State in Oregon and lost. Even when Oregon is one of the most socially liberal states in America, the voters would not vote him for his bullying of that family. This is one of the extreme leftist cases where even the left wing couldn't tolerate. America has been moving further to the left wing for like 240 years, but it already reached the tipping point. The bathroom debate, political correctness, and safe spaces are some of the many social issues where the left wing is at the extreme. I believe that all of this is the final straw.
> 
> And the shift from left to right is not just happening in America, but also in Europe. Remember Brexit? That was an example of how radical leftism on the social issues is failing. Even other parts in Europe are switching to the right.
> 
> ...



People were saying conservatism was dead in America in 2008 when Obama won, so I highly doubt liberalism is dead especially since Clinton won the popular vote. A lot of people are wishy-washy and go back and forth between parties and will get pissed at Trump when he fails to accomplish his big promises. Social liberalism has not failed; in fact, socially liberal things like same-sex marriage and pot legalization have become so mainstream that even conservatives don't care about them that much anymore. They care about things like trade policy more than morals and family values. Trump can't even read a bible verse correctly much less remember one, so it's not like him getting elected was a huge victory for social conservatives.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SugardewVillage said:


> I don't think it is possible for me to live a normal life. I am completely ok with Trump getting assassinated. #AssassinateTrump



Trust me, you don't want Mike Pence to be president.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 8, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> People were saying conservatism was dead in America in 2008 when Obama won, so I highly doubt liberalism is dead especially since Clinton won the popular vote. A lot of people are wishy-washy and go back and forth between parties and will get pissed at Trump when he fails to accomplish his big promises. Social liberalism has not failed; in fact, socially liberal things like same-sex marriage and pot legalization have become so mainstream that even conservatives don't care about them that much anymore. They care about things like trade policy more than morals and family values. Trump can't even read a bible verse correctly much less remember one, so it's not like him getting elected was a huge victory for social conservatives.



I'm not saying that liberalism is dead because as long as people are supporting it, it still lives. But what it's showing is that we're reaching the limit on how far left our country has gotten on the social issues. People on the radical left would always support making our country even more liberal, but we're already at the extreme. We fought slavery, disenfranchisement of African-Americans, and Jim Crow laws, but we couldn't tolerate racial quotas, painting whites as racist, or throwing in "racism" over lack of diversity or anything the Democrats do not like. We legalized same-sex marriage, but we couldn't tolerate forcing people to violate their beliefs to promote it. We praised second-wave feminists and civil rights leaders, but we couldn't tolerate social justice warriors or Tumblr feminists. We became more aware of the environment, but we couldn't tolerate people who shame global warming skeptics. I'm basically trying to say that we really hit the extreme left as we were going leftward, and people couldn't take it anymore. Yeah, I know Trump is a social liberal, but even he wouldn't agree with the radical left.

And yes, we were swinging back and forth over the years, but we have been moving mostly left-winged in our history. It was a good thing up until 1969, but everything after 2009 was what I am against most.


----------



## N e s s (Dec 8, 2016)

Jawile said:


> To everyone who thinks that a 3rd party vote is "wasted": you're wrong.
> 
> If a third-party candidate takes 5% of the vote, they receive a _ton_ of money to campaign with next election ($9+ mil.) so I'd say even if they don't win the election, that'd be a win for the party. Getting third parties the votes they deserve will help us end the awful two-party system we have going right now. So if someone told you that you wasted your vote voting for Johnson, Stein, or any of the other candidates: tell them they're wrong. There's no such thing as a wasted vote (except if you wrote in Harambe or something)


So basically vote 3rd party because it gives them money to campaign another election they'll probably lose

lol k whatever floats ur boat

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> I'm not saying that liberalism is dead because as long as people are supporting it, it still lives. But what it's showing is that we're reaching the limit on how far left our country has gotten on the social issues. People on the radical left would always support making our country even more liberal, but we're already at the extreme. We fought slavery, disenfranchisement of African-Americans, and Jim Crow laws, but we couldn't tolerate racial quotas, painting whites as racist, or throwing in "racism" over lack of diversity or anything the Democrats do not like. We legalized same-sex marriage, but we couldn't tolerate forcing people to violate their beliefs to promote it. We praised second-wave feminists and civil rights leaders, but we couldn't tolerate social justice warriors or Tumblr feminists. We became more aware of the environment, but we couldn't tolerate people who shame global warming skeptics. I'm basically trying to say that we really hit the extreme left as we were going leftward, and people couldn't take it anymore. Yeah, I know Trump is a social liberal, but even he wouldn't agree with the radical left.
> 
> And yes, we were swinging back and forth over the years, but we have been moving mostly left-winged in our history. It was a good thing up until 1969, but everything after 2009 was what I am against most.



I honestly can't understand how you can accept Donald as a president. Have you seen the people he has on his cabinet? Mike pence literally thinks he can convert people to be straight by shocking them, and Jeff Sessions is straight up racist. Look up quotes that Jeff sessions has made and tell me what you think.


----------



## Flare (Dec 8, 2016)

Pls...
Can us Hillary and Trump supporters kust try and get along?
Both have their positives and negatives.
While I supported Hillary, I will accept Trump as the new president. If we just try to stay calm between one another, then everything will be good.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 9, 2016)

N e s s said:


> I honestly can't understand how you can accept Donald as a president. Have you seen the people he has on his cabinet? Mike pence literally thinks he can convert people to be straight by shocking them, and Jeff Sessions is straight up racist. Look up quotes that Jeff sessions has made and tell me what you think.



Yes I am aware of who he's choosing for his cabinet, but I don't think they're racists. The term "racist" means "a person who hates another person because of their skin, their ethnicity, or their nationality". It doesn't only mean "thwarting diversity" or "whites against non-whites". It also means that you are willingly to discriminate based on their skin, ethnicity, or nationality for the reason being that they are different in those traits. You may be well aware of what the term really means, but if you're gonna assume that these cabinet members (or anybody who voted Trump, opposed Obama, or opposes left-wing ideologies) hate people because of their traits for any reason, you have to look at the real issue. Yes, I can understand there are racial issues in each issue, and sometimes it affects minorities negatively, but the Republicans' focus isn't about race; it's about morals, economic freedom, and practicality. Basically, they care more about their issues and not about race. But when it comes to racial issues, they're against intolerance and will accept diversity. They just don't celebrate it or force it.

For example, voter ID laws were considered "racist" because "it prevents minorities from voting". In my opinion, it won't actually stop non-whites from voting, no matter what party they're on, but it does require them to show their ID, license, passport, or anything with their information like that. It doesn't really matter because you would basically need it for almost everything. To buy guns or alcohol, you would need to share your ID. To buy on credit, you would need to share your ID. To watch an adult movie or go to a public casino, you would need to share your ID. To get on public transportation, you would need to share your ID. And yet, when it comes to voting, the liberals call it "racist", not caring about the ID requirements of anything else. And it's all because of "diversity". If anything, liberal politicians depend on voter fraud to win elections, and voter IDs actually prevent that. Of course they'll call what they don't like "racist". And even if voter fraud is rare, the majority of the people support these laws (even among the Democratic voters).

Really, I'm at the point where I wouldn't believe anybody that uses the term "racist" in an argument. I wouldn't explore racial issues, and believe it or not, liberals are more intolerant than conservatives, yet they don't realize it or believe it's true.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 9, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Yes I am aware of who he's choosing for his cabinet, but I don't think they're racists. The term "racist" means "a person who hates another person because of their skin, their ethnicity, or their nationality". It doesn't only mean "thwarting diversity" or "whites against non-whites". It also means that you are willingly to discriminate based on their skin, ethnicity, or nationality for the reason being that they are different in those traits. You may be well aware of what the term really means, but if you're gonna assume that these cabinet members (or anybody who voted Trump, opposed Obama, or opposes left-wing ideologies) hate people because of their traits for any reason, you have to look at the real issue. Yes, I can understand there are racial issues in each issue, and sometimes it affects minorities negatively, but the Republicans' focus isn't about race; it's about morals, economic freedom, and practicality. Basically, they care more about their issues and not about race. But when it comes to racial issues, they're against intolerance and will accept diversity. They just don't celebrate it or force it.
> 
> For example, voter ID laws were considered "racist" because "it prevents minorities from voting". In my opinion, it won't actually stop non-whites from voting, no matter what party they're on, but it does require them to show their ID, license, passport, or anything with their information like that. It doesn't really matter because you would basically need it for almost everything. To buy guns or alcohol, you would need to share your ID. To buy on credit, you would need to share your ID. To watch an adult movie or go to a public casino, you would need to share your ID. To get on public transportation, you would need to share your ID. And yet, when it comes to voting, the liberals call it "racist", not caring about the ID requirements of anything else. And it's all because of "diversity". If anything, liberal politicians depend on voter fraud to win elections, and voter IDs actually prevent that. Of course they'll call what they don't like "racist". And even if voter fraud is rare, the majority of the people support these laws (even among the Democratic voters).
> 
> Really, I'm at the point where I wouldn't believe anybody that uses the term "racist" in an argument. I wouldn't explore racial issues, and believe it or not, liberals are more intolerant than conservatives, yet they don't realize it or believe it's true.



Buying alcohol, going to an adult movie, and flying on a plane are not basic constitutional rights that form the bedrock of democracy. Voting is. Any American citizen who is at least 18 years old should have the right to vote without any cost or excessive barriers. For some people, getting a photo ID is very time consuming and costly and that is an excessive burden. In the state that I live in, you can vote if you preregister with your Social Security number at your address or register same-day if you also show any proof of residence such as a utility bill. These are enough to match a name with an address and citizenship and there have been an extremely low number of documented cases of voter impersonation (like about a dozen cases statewide each election). Voter ID laws, however, can disenfranchise thousands of eligible voters in the name of stopping the voter fraud boogeyman.

On the subject of racism, there is explicit and implicit racial bias. Explicit racism is open and intentional discrimination of minorities. Implicit racial bias is discrimination against minorities under the guise of treating everyone equally. Laws like voter ID and stop-and-frisk aren't explicitly written to target minorities, but many studies have shown that they disproportionately affect minorities negatively. Choosing to ignore that evidence and still supporting laws which harm minorities without any adjustments to protect them is a form of implicit racial bias. It's easy to support voter ID if you have a driver's license and it's easy to support stop-and-frisk if you aren't a minority living in an urban area. It's easy to support mandatory minimum sentencing for marijuana if you don't use drugs and it's easy to oppose LGBT protections if you're straight. Part of a healthy country is that people should be able to put themselves in other people's shoes and right now most Americans don't do that unfortunately.


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 9, 2016)

America chose the lesser of two evils, get over it already, at least you're not sitting with Hillary who wants to start WW3, not to mention that she'd just be doing whatever the big companies or the 1%s want, also her campaign was funded by saudi arabs, is that really who you wanted for president? What a joke, Donald is like an angel in comparison of that witch.





But it still boggles my mind how stupid Americans are, how did these two make it to the end seriously?!


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 9, 2016)

ForgottenT said:


> But it still boggles my mind how stupid Americans are, how did these two make it to the end seriously?!


People getting their information from sites like Infowars could be an explanation.


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 9, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> People getting their information from sites like Infowars could be an explanation.



It doesn't matter where the info is from, what is important is what is being said, maybe if you guys spend half the amount of money you spend on military on education instead you'd have proper candidates and not end up with  psychopath vs realtor.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 9, 2016)

ForgottenT said:


> It doesn't matter where the info is from, what is important is what is being said, maybe if you guys spend half the amount of money you spend on military on education instead you'd have proper candidates and not end up with  psychopath vs realtor.



It does matter where the info is from. There is a difference between a journalist spending many hours doing interviews and research for a story versus some guy writing an article in his basement. Just because you agree with what some random guy is saying doesn't mean he is a credible source of information. I agree that the United States spends too much on the military, but Donald Trump kept saying how our military is a disaster and that we need to rebuild it. He said during debates that we need to invest more money in the military. That's why it's important to either follow the candidates statements and record yourself or get that information from a reliable source that quotes people verbatim instead of editorializing everything.


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 9, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> It does matter where the info is from. There is a difference between a journalist spending many hours doing interviews and research for a story versus some guy writing an article in his basement. Just because you agree with what some random guy is saying doesn't mean he is a credible source of information. I agree that the United States spends too much on the military, but Donald Trump kept saying how our military is a disaster and that we need to rebuild it. He said during debates that we need to invest more money in the military. That's why it's important to either follow the candidates statements and record yourself or get that information from a reliable source that quotes people verbatim instead of editorializing everything.



Did you even watch the video, nothing was written, it's a montage of what Trump have said through the years, there's no writing, no journalism, I could have made that video, you could have made that video, anyone could have, I don't really care who's president in USA as long as they don't start freaking WW3 like Hillary would have.

Yes I do follow what he have said, but you gotta stop listening to the propaganda spewed by the corrupt media, listen to it straight from his mouth, and not from some journalist, I agree with Trump you guys should fix your military, it's a good thing, you don't want to appear weak, cause if you do you'll probably get ****ed over, you gotta have a functioning military in case **** hits the fan.
Trump is by no means an Angel, he have said lots of stuff that I don't agree with, but the point is that Hillary would have been worse, if it was up to me neither of them would be anywhere near the white house, but at the very least Trump loves your country, he cares about you guys, even if he makes mistake at least he's not in the pockets of the 1% or other countries for that matter like the other choice did.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 9, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Buying alcohol, going to an adult movie, and flying on a plane are not basic constitutional rights that form the bedrock of democracy. Voting is. Any American citizen who is at least 18 years old should have the right to vote without any cost or excessive barriers. For some people, getting a photo ID is very time consuming and costly and that is an excessive burden. In the state that I live in, you can vote if you preregister with your Social Security number at your address or register same-day if you also show any proof of residence such as a utility bill. These are enough to match a name with an address and citizenship and there have been an extremely low number of documented cases of voter impersonation (like about a dozen cases statewide each election). Voter ID laws, however, can disenfranchise thousands of eligible voters in the name of stopping the voter fraud boogeyman.
> 
> On the subject of racism, there is explicit and implicit racial bias. Explicit racism is open and intentional discrimination of minorities. Implicit racial bias is discrimination against minorities under the guise of treating everyone equally. Laws like voter ID and stop-and-frisk aren't explicitly written to target minorities, but many studies have shown that they disproportionately affect minorities negatively. Choosing to ignore that evidence and still supporting laws which harm minorities without any adjustments to protect them is a form of implicit racial bias. It's easy to support voter ID if you have a driver's license and it's easy to support stop-and-frisk if you aren't a minority living in an urban area. It's easy to support mandatory minimum sentencing for marijuana if you don't use drugs and it's easy to oppose LGBT protections if you're straight. Part of a healthy country is that people should be able to put themselves in other people's shoes and right now most Americans don't do that unfortunately.



When you described explicit racism, that's intolerance at its finest. Of course everyone who is intolerant of people based on race, sex, sexual orientation, religion, class, age, beliefs, and nationality are classified as evil. This does not just include those straight white males that couldn't tolerate people that are different to them, but it includes everyone that hates anyone based on those traits I named. I know there are worse evils out there that do worse things, but even being intolerant on any side is still in that world of evil.

But when you described implicit racism, I don't think that's racism, and even if it is, it's still not intolerance. When it comes to anything, such as work, crime, skill, entertainment, punishment, and the law, it doesn't matter what group you're in. You work hard, you get paid well. You do your homework or tests correctly, you get good grades. You start a fight with a cop, you are universally known as a rebel. There's more to say, but all of this should apply to everyone equally. Granted, it doesn't solve the inequality issue, as that would result in accusations of racism against anything that is either not solving the issue or making the issue worse. However, to combat that, you're gonna have to treat people unequally, but only to have the others catch up, not to worsen the problem in history. And that is still discrimination, even when good intentions are made. I wouldn't classify this as evil since it's not directing hate towards someone, but it takes away freedom, which is un-American.

I don't like seeing inequality based on race either, but when I believe everybody should be treated equally, they should have the same quality of services based on the same pay, same salary based on the same level of work and hours of work, and the same punishment based on the same crime, no matter who they are. Nothing is perfect, and both your opinions and my opinions are flawed, but I'm just explaining why I don't see racism from where you call it "implicit racism".


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 9, 2016)

ForgottenT said:


> Did you even watch the video, nothing was written, it's a montage of what Trump have said through the years, there's no writing, no journalism, I could have made that video, you could have made that video, anyone could have, I don't really care who's president in USA as long as they don't start freaking WW3 like Hillary would have.
> 
> Yes I do follow what he have said, but you gotta stop listening to the propaganda spewed by the corrupt media, listen to it straight from his mouth, and not from some journalist, I agree with Trump you guys should fix your military, it's a good thing, you don't want to appear weak, cause if you do you'll probably get ****ed over, you gotta have a functioning military in case **** hits the fan.
> Trump is by no means an Angel, he have said lots of stuff that I don't agree with, but the point is that Hillary would have been worse, if it was up to me neither of them would be anywhere near the white house, but at the very least Trump loves your country, he cares about you guys, even if he makes mistake at least he's not in the pockets of the 1% or other countries for that matter like the other choice did.



If you walk up to two guys and one always tells the truth and one always lies, then of course the guy who is lying to you is going to say that the person who tells the truth is lying to you. That's why fringe media sites say the mainstream media is "corrupt" and "biased"; they have to tell you that other media outlets are lying to you because they are selling you an inferior product and they don't want you to know that.

You're right that both you and I could have made that video, and that's the problem. Neither of us are journalists and neither is the producer of that video. That video does indeed use Trump's own words, but it selectively omits his own words and actions which paint an unflattering picture of him.

The problem the U.S. and most of the world with a free press has is that half of the people believe the person telling the truth and half believe the person who is accusing the truth-teller of being a liar, and thus we basically have two different realities now.


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 9, 2016)

I don't know about the people Trump chose, but Trump himself is not a racist, if you actually listen to what he says he's just against illegal immigrants, they steal, they break the law, take jobs that the citizens need, they bring drugs etc etc, and it's the truth, illegal immigrants are bad, and they're not called *illegal *for no reason.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 9, 2016)

ForgottenT said:


> I don't know about the people Trump chose, but Trump himself is not a racist, if you actually listen to what he says he's just against illegal immigrants, they steal, they break the law, take jobs that the citizens need, they bring drugs etc etc, and it's the truth, illegal immigrants are bad, and they're not called *illegal *for no reason.



You'd be shocked to know that American-born citizens also steal, break the law, take jobs, and bring drugs.


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 9, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> If you walk up to two guys and one always tells the truth and one always lies, then of course the guy who is lying to you is going to say that the person who tells the truth is lying to you. That's why fringe media sites say the mainstream media is "corrupt" and "biased"; they have to tell you that other media outlets are lying to you because they are selling you an inferior product and they don't want you to know that.
> 
> You're right that both you and I could have made that video, and that's the problem. Neither of us are journalists and neither is the producer of that video. That video does indeed use Trump's own words, but it selectively omits his own words and actions which paint an unflattering picture of him.
> 
> The problem the U.S. and most of the world with a free press has is that half of the people believe the person telling the truth and half believe the person who is accusing the truth-teller of being a liar, and thus we basically have two different realities now.



Except that if you actually follow everything he have said, he have always said the same things, unlike Hillary who just lies to get people to vote for her, she changes her opinions on a daily basis to whatever fits the majority, she's just a puppet for the 1%.
You can't necessarily trust everything someone says, but when someone have said the same stuff for decades, and actually shows sympathy, and cares for the country, and the other changes her opinions on a daily basis, and are in the pockets of the media, and other countries then it's easy for me to choose who I'd prefer, the media likes Hillary for that reason, if she becomes president then they can just pay her to make whatever changes they want, Trump however didn't even take the president pay.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> You'd be shocked to know that American-born citizens also steal, break the law, take jobs, and bring drugs.



And then when they get caught they go to prison, Mexico is just letting all this trash flow into America, and you're fine with that? You already have your own hands full with the troublemakers you got.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 9, 2016)

ForgottenT said:


> Except that if you actually follow everything he have said, he have always said the same things, unlike Hillary who just lies to get people to vote for her, she changes her opinions on a daily basis to whatever fits the majority, she's just a puppet for the 1%.
> You can't necessarily trust everything someone says, but when someone have said the same stuff for decades, and actually shows sympathy, and cares for the country, and the other changes her opinions on a daily basis, and are in the pockets of the media, and other countries then it's easy for me to choose who I'd prefer, the media likes Hillary for that reason, if she becomes president then they can just pay her to make whatever changes they want, Trump however didn't even take the president pay.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Here we go with the media and Hillary are in bed with each other thing again... The media loves her so much that they beat the email story to death... Trump flip-flops all the time, which is why he's already walking back some of his promises like the wall and getting rid of Obamacare. I didn't like Hillary Clinton for taking money from the 1%. However, one of those donors was Donald Trump donating to her to get special favors from her. I guess this time, instead of donating to candidates, Trump just decided it would be easier to take the job himself to do those favors for himself and his kids. I'm all for taking out the trash if that includes the white trash.


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 9, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Here we go with the media and Hillary are in bed with each other thing again... The media loves her so much that they beat the email story to death... Trump flip-flops all the time, which is why he's already walking back some of his promises like the wall and getting rid of Obamacare. I didn't like Hillary Clinton for taking money from the 1%. However, one of those donors was Donald Trump donating to her to get special favors from her. I guess this time, instead of donating to candidates, Trump just decided it would be easier to take the job himself to do those favors for himself and his kids. I'm all for taking out the trash if that includes the white trash.



Considering how big the news were they knew that someone would talk about it, and the people who did would earn tons of money, and trust, for them it was worth more than the bit it took away from Hillary, that's my theory on it anyways, but it's definitely up to debate.

He always said that he'd change Obamacare for something better, keeping some of the framework isn't going back on his promise, and donating to Hillary for favors is smart of him, if he can do it why shouldn't he, it's smart business, not necessarily the most honest though I'll give you that.
Trump will probably lose more money than he will gain from being president, he's already stinking rich he could just retire, and do whatever he wants for the rest of his life, but he have always been a big lover of USA, he wants it to do good, whether you believe that he will make it better, or not however is subjective, I however think he'll do good for the US, but it will hurt every other country, which would be bad for me as a Dane, but this isn't about what's goof for my country.
By trash I mean illegal immigrants who rape, steal, bring drugs etc, I'm not talking about any specific nationality or whatever, but all of them as a whole.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 9, 2016)

ForgottenT said:


> Considering how big the news were they knew that someone would talk about it, and the people who did would earn tons of money, and trust, for them it was worth more than the bit it took away from Hillary, that's my theory on it anyways, but it's definitely up to debate.
> 
> He always said that he'd change Obamacare for something better, keeping some of the framework isn't going back on his promise, and donating to Hillary for favors is smart of him, if he can do it why shouldn't he, it's smart business, not necessarily the most honest though I'll give you that.
> Trump will probably lose more money than he will gain from being president, he's already stinking rich he could just retire, and do whatever he wants for the rest of his life, but he have always been a big lover of USA, he wants it to do good, whether you believe that he will make it better, or not however is subjective, I however think he'll do good for the US, but it will hurt every other country, which would be bad for me as a Dane, but this isn't about what's goof for my country.
> By trash I mean illegal immigrants who rape, steal, bring drugs etc, I'm not talking about any specific nationality or whatever, but all of them as a whole.



Eventually I'll get bored of replying to you, but these posts are a pretty good way of getting TBT 

Anyway, Trump has been seeking money, attention, and fame his entire life. He could have retired long ago, but his ego won't allow it. Being president is a pretty lucrative gig; that's how the Clinton's that you hate so much got so filthy rich. I'm sure he loves the USA, because why wouldn't you if you're super rich and are going to be the president? Trump will probably be good for your country. When he runs up the debt so high and auctions the U.S. off like a piece of real estate, your country might get a piece.

I don't want _anyone_ to rape, steal, or bring drugs. Building a wall might stop like 5% of those crimes (and that's probably an overestimate). That money would be better spent on more law enforcement or actually testing the massive backlog of rape kits in our country so we can identify who the rapists are.


----------



## Jawile (Dec 9, 2016)

N e s s said:


> So basically vote 3rd party because it gives them money to campaign another election they'll probably lose
> 
> lol k whatever floats ur boat



No, vote third party because if you hate both main party candidates then maybe in the future you'll be able to have more choices. You know what that extra campaign money does, right? It gets their name out there so that people will actually know what the Libertarian or Green parties are. 5% is a great amount but really it isn't too much. Do you really have that much of an issue with bringing more light on the third parties? Would you rather have more choice or stick with the tyranny of the two-party system?


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 9, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> Eventually I'll get bored of replying to you, but these posts are a pretty good way of getting TBT
> 
> Anyway, Trump has been seeking money, attention, and fame his entire life. He could have retired long ago, but his ego won't allow it. Being president is a pretty lucrative gig; that's how the Clinton's that you hate so much got so filthy rich. I'm sure he loves the USA, because why wouldn't you if you're super rich and are going to be the president? Trump will probably be good for your country. When he runs up the debt so high and auctions the U.S. off like a piece of real estate, your country might get a piece.
> 
> I don't want _anyone_ to rape, steal, or bring drugs. Building a wall might stop like 5% of those crimes (and that's probably an overestimate). That money would be better spent on more law enforcement or actually testing the massive backlog of rape kits in our country so we can identify who the rapists are.



Seems more like tumblr repost garbage to me, I've never seen him act in a way that would paint him in such light, but lets say all that is true, it would just give him all the more reason to do good as president, if he was like that then he'd want to be remembered as someone who did amazingly, and not like Clintons who got rich off of lobbyists, and ****ed up majorly.
Also literally everyone works their whole life for money, fame and all that, who doesn't, not much of an argument.

Yes building a wall is ridiculous, stupid as hell even, and I agree spend more on law enforcement instead, and tackle the problem head on.







I don't even necessarily like Trump, but I hate Hillary.
Anyways we will see what happens, I bank my money on Trump doing good for the US economy, and bad for the climate among some other things.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 9, 2016)

This thread is still turning to dust? Wow....


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 9, 2016)

Also I've already earned 62 bells not bad


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 9, 2016)

ForgottenT said:


> Seems more like tumblr repost garbage to me, I've never seen him act in a way that would paint him in such light, but lets say all that is true, it would just give him all the more reason to do good as president, if he was like that then he'd want to be remembered as someone who did amazingly, and not like Clintons who got rich off of lobbyists, and ****ed up majorly.
> Also literally everyone works their whole life for money, fame and all that, who doesn't, not much of an argument.
> 
> Yes building a wall is ridiculous, stupid as hell even, and I agree spend more on law enforcement instead, and tackle the problem head on.
> ...



For the record, I never read political stuff on tumblr and I write my own posts.

You honestly don't see that the man is after money and fame? The guy always brags about how rich he is and had his own TV show called the Celebrity Apprentice for crying out loud. Maybe Trump does want to be remembered for being a great president, although his history suggests that he's really self-absorbed and more interested in instant gratification like when he used money from his charity to buy a picture of himself. Everyone wants money and fame to an extent, but former presidents like Carter, Reagan, both Bush's, and Obama were much more modest about those things than Trump. Your last sentence is an oxymoron. Miami going underwater or droughts killing off crops won't be good for the economy.

Great GIF though.


----------

